# Thread for zelda fans and hylians



## cardanas

Greetingd
there are a lot of zelda fans here
Anyone want to join this guild?

ps:i am a hylian

members:
cardanas(Hero of Time)
Boromir(Hero of Winds)
Jesse(Sage of light)
luthien seregon(Sage of the forest)
Eol(Sage of fire)
violetfalcon129(sage of water)
turin(sage of shadows)
Aule(sage of spirit)
Ledreanne313
King Aragorn

rules


rank:
there wil b 2 heros
6 sages
and as many normal members as possible
sages can tell off members and report them to a hero who will either kick the offendor out of the guild or report them to a moderator
heros can demote and promote members

1no swearing
2no adult content 
3 no slagging off shigeru miyamoto



ps there is an rpg


----------



## cardanas

there is a sister pub called the hyrule castle town inn(no longer exists)


----------



## Boromir

I'll join the guild.


----------



## cardanas

welcome Boromir 
you are second in command 
which do you prefer ocarina or wind waker


----------



## Boromir

Well, Ocarina is the first Zelda game I ever played, but Wind Waker was just a blast at the time I started playing, but when I found out that there are only two dungeons, and two temples I was pretty mad. And I was pretty mad about the graphics but once you start playing it, you start to like them. All-in-all I like the Wind Waker the best, but Ocarina of time comes in second.


----------



## cardanas

ocarina was more rewarding but wind waker was more fun


----------



## Boromir

Yeah, no disappointments with Ocarina of Time, but how fun the Wind Waker was just puts it in first.


----------



## cardanas

ocarina was better


----------



## Boromir

One thing that I didn't like was that they toned Wind Waker down from being hard to being easy, I mean in Ocarina of Time I would get stuck on a puzzle for about a week. So there very close.


----------



## Jesse

I'll join this guild! I love _Majoras-Mask_


----------



## Boromir

I've played Majoras Mask but I couldn't get in to it, it felt like a different game, I mean it didn't feel like a Zelda game, ( at least to me.)


----------



## cardanas

welcome jesse you are now a member


----------



## Jesse

Thanks!


----------



## cardanas

jesse 
have you got wind waker

boromir
did you get the magical armor in wind waker


----------



## Jesse

No, 
I do not have GameCube. So how could I have the WindWaker?


----------



## cardanas

its worth getting a gamrcube for wind waker alone


----------



## Boromir

> boromir did you get the magical armor in wind waker



I'm not sure, I didn't get all the side quest so I prabably did't.




> its worth getting a gamrcube for wind waker alone



Yes I agree, and Mario Sunshine, Metroid Prime, super Smash Bros Melee, Star Fox Adventure, and Star wars: Rebel Strike. Those are pretty much the smash hits for gamecube, but don't get me wrong there are tons and tons of other good games for the GC. Oh Cardanas I changed my signature, hope you don't mind


----------



## cardanas

i have placed a members list on the first post please check it


----------



## cardanas

> _Originally posted by Boromir _
> *I'm not sure, I didn't get all the side quest so I prabably did't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree, and Mario Sunshine, Metroid Prime, super Smash Bros Melee, STAR FOX ADVENTURE!, and Star wars: Rebel Strike. Those are pretty much the smash hits for gamecube, but don't get me wrong there are tons and tons of other good games for the GC. Oh Cardanas I changed my signature, hope you don't mind *



STAR FOX ADVENTURES IS RUBBISH


----------



## Boromir

Why is it "rubbish", I liked it, it was fun, But thats just me.


----------



## Jesse

Tell me...what is your favorite Zelda game of all time everyone?


----------



## Boromir

My favorite Zelda game of all time is the Wind Waker, I just started it again, I'm in the first dungeon, and I've been exploring more and I've found alot more secrets.


----------



## Jesse

Even though I have given up everything, I mean *EVERYTHING* to the Cross, I still like to play Link's Awakening & I like Lord of the Rings still. Which is good, otherwise I wouldn't be here would I?  Zelda, isn't any hobbie of mine, it's just a past-time. Listen all, I won't be online the whole week, so spread the word if you can OK? Tell members of my Guilds. Thanks!


----------



## cardanas

ocarina was the best game

starfox was boring and pointless


----------



## Boromir

did you not like it because it kinda copied Ocarina.


----------



## cardanas

> _Originally posted by Boromir _
> *did you not like it because it kinda copied Ocarina. *



YES
the dungeons werent as well designed


----------



## Boromir

So, Cardanas, are you going to buy Soul Calibur for the GC (it's got Link in it?)


----------



## cardanas

> _Originally posted by Boromir _
> *So, Cardanas, are you going to buy Soul Calibur for the GC (it's got Link in it?) *


ive been waiting for ages...


----------



## Boromir

yeah, I can't wait. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

I don't like the look of Wind Waker myself, I still think the Ocarina of Time on the Nintendo will always be the best of the lot.

Apparently the ReDeads look really weird in Wind Waker, aren't they purple or something?


----------



## Jesse

I just started playing _A Link To The Past_ for the Super Nintendo. It looks awesome. Whose played the game & beaten it?


----------



## cardanas

welcome luthien


----------



## Boromir

> Apparently the ReDeads look really weird in Wind Waker, aren't they purple or something?



Oh, the Redeads are way more freaky. Yes they look a little purple, but it's because of the lighting in that Timple.






> I just started playing A Link To The Past for the Super Nintendo. It looks awesome. Whose played the game & beaten it?




Sadly, I never got a Super Nintendo. So I never got the chance to play any old Zelda game. I had the sega Genesis.

Oh, welcome back Jesse, and welcome Luthien.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Thanks for the welcome! 

So the Redeads are creepier...wow, lol! Do you know of anywhere on the net where I could find screenshots of them, I've gotta see them if they're any freakier than the other redeads, lol!


----------



## cardanas

the redeads are terrifying now


----------



## Boromir

> So the Redeads are creepier...wow, lol! Do you know of anywhere on the net where I could find screenshots of them, I've gotta see them if they're any freakier than the other redeads, lol!



You can go to www.IGNCube.com, but to experience the full freakiness of them you have to play the game.


----------



## Eol

I love all the Zelda games, Ocarina of Time is probably my favorite though. BTW, A Link To The Past is available for Game Boy Advance, and it has a new multiplayer called The Four Swords!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

I found a picture on the Internet of a Redead in WW attacking Link...I found they looked more insane than scary, or at least it looked that way on the picture that I found...


----------



## Jesse

Does anyone know how to get to the dungeon where the 3rd pendant is in ALTTP?


----------



## cardanas

ive got a guide somewhere ill get back to you


----------



## Eol

You could check at www.gamefaqs.com, they have a lot of good walkthroughs.


----------



## Boromir

> BTW, A Link To The Past is available for Game Boy Advance, and it has a new multiplayer called The Four Swords!



Yeah, I know. I am probably going to get one, and if I do, I'm going to get that game.


----------



## Eol

It's definitely worth it just for The Four Swords. Has anyone here collected all 100 Skulltulas in Ocarina Of Time?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Yup! I've actually gotten more than 100 skulltulas...


----------



## cardanas

its my birthday on the 23rd of july

im getting a gameboy advance sp and zelda:a link to the past


welcome to the guild Eol 
i would prefer it if people asked for permission to join though


----------



## Boromir

Happy Birth Day.


----------



## Eol

> Yup! I've actually gotten more than 100 skulltulas...



There is only 100 skulltulas...how did you get more?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

There's a glitch you can do near Hyrule Castle...there's a hole near the tree which you can get to by playing the Song of Storms. Once there, bomb all three of the walls until you find the one with the Gold Skulltula. Stand next to the exit of the hole, and kill the Skulltula with your boomerang. Once you've destroyed it, throw the boomerang at the token, but before Link gets it, quickly run onto the exit. You should now have an extra Skulltula as if youd just retrieved the token normally, but when you go back down the hole, there will still be a Gold skulltula. 

The reason for why this happens is, is that the game uploads the extra token onto your spider count before it eliminates the skulltula, and if you step onto the exit in time, you catch the game in the in-between stage.

Oh, and happy birthday for tomorrow, cardanas!


----------



## Eol

Tsk tsk...A cheater with more than 100 Skulltulas is worse than a non-cheater with 50 Skulltulas.
So Confucius say...


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Lol!  I've got two files with complete games on them - the first I completed honestly without taking advantage of any cheats or glitches ( I got 100 skulltulas without cheating ), and the second one I got over 100 skulltulas in...so I could still say where all the skulltula locations are.


----------



## cardanas

very cool
i only got about 40 skulltullas
windwaker came out as soon as i finished up


ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Happy Birthday!!! 
How old are you?


----------



## cardanas

that is a secret

i got a gameboyadvance sp and zelda: a link to the past for my birtday


----------



## Eol

Nice, isn't it a cool game? How far are you? I almost beat it but then my brother lost his Gameboy Advance with Zelda in it... Oh well...


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

> that is a secret



Ah okay, that's cool. I haven't played Zelda: Link to the Past before...is it good?

It's going to be my birthday pretty soon, on July 31st.


----------



## cardanas

i beat the 1st palace 
igot pokemon ruby the next day and have been playing that instead


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Can i join? Can i join???? I really love Zelda games. I've onlt played TLoZ OoT and WW, but they are sooooooo great. And if i jion (if being the key word) could i be in that rank-ish thing the sage of water or spirit? maybe. please thank you. bye.


----------



## Jesse

I don't see why you can't join us.


----------



## cardanas

you are now a member violet
your rank will appear soon


----------



## cardanas

rules


rank:
there wil b 2 heros
6 sages
and as many normal membrs as possible
sages can tell off members and report them to a hero who will either kick te offendor out of the guild or report them to a moderator
heros can demote and promote members

1no swearing
2no adult content 
3 no slagging off shigeru miyamoto



ps we may start up an rpg


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

That sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Turin

Zelda is an awsome game series, I only have OOT and Links awakening, and I've beaten both multiple times.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Yay I get to join!!!


----------



## Ledreanne313

Hullo! I really don't know that much about Link/Zelda and their world, but I think the games are awesome! And just for the fun of it I am asking to join! And if I can...I would like to be either Malon or that guy that sells Poes! Yay For Poes!!

Anne


----------



## Boromir

I GOT A GAME BOY ADVANCE SP LAST WEEK. It's awesome, I got Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2, and Golden Sun. If you love Zelda games, you will love it, It's so much fun.


If you were wondering why I haven't been posting latetly, well, I was on a road trip with my fam.


----------



## Eol

Golden Sun is easily one of the best RPGs I have ever played, but I warn you that I am the master at it and will kill you in it if I ever find you. My Golden Sun: The Lost Age party are all at least level 54. How far are you?


----------



## cardanas

this is not an rpg guild
if the rpg is the only reason you are here then please leave

also, does anyone know any good fanfiction


----------



## Eol

> also, does anyone know any good fanfiction



I didn't know this was a fanfiction guild...Sorry about the RPG thing, it was just a simple question.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Zelda fanfiction? Hmmmm that sounds fun.... * sarts scribbling furiously on a notebook about Link Marrying Malon* I could WRITE some, but i don't think i could FIND some. I am a lazy bum.


----------



## Khôr’nagan

THE LEGEND OF ZELDA IS AWESOME BEYOND ALL EXCEPT LOTR AND HP!
Jusd thod i'd say thad. Sorry about the lack of T's, but my nose is stuffy, so I can't pronounce them properly... hehehe...

Bud anyway, I love the Legend of Zelda! They are all so awesome, it's jusd so sweet... But please don't sign me up. I don't wand to join, just say what i've just said. That's id.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I agree with you. I got really upset when i beat OoT because it was over. I know that must sound really stupid, but i did. If you go on the google image search under "zelda""Link", you will find really good pictures( drawings.) and you can add something else in quotation marks at the end if you want to be specific.


----------



## cardanas

> _Originally posted by Eöl _
> *I didn't know this was a fanfiction guild...Sorry about the RPG thing, it was just a simple question. *



this is a guild for all tings zelda


----------



## Eol

I know what the guild is for, you do not need to remind me. However, I don't think there is a problem with some friend off topic chatting. Do you?


----------



## The_Swordmaster

Can I please join this guild? I love The Legend of Zelda games much more than any game any other game series or game ever made. Well some classic game come close to some Zelda games.

Has anyone got all of the golden skullatas without using a strategy guide in OoT. I can't do it because some of the skullatas I forget in the Great Deku Tree dugeon and then I'm screwed from the beginning of the game.


----------



## Captain

I've got a question: In the Windwaker, is the character you play supposed to be Link?


----------



## Turin

I haven't played it, but I think it could be alot better. I'm going to borrow the OoT for Game Cube from a kid I know Yay!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ok, wind waker takes place AT LEAST 100 years after Oot. You know how ganon vows to " desrtoy link's desendants" well he does that, like 50 years after link dies, then hyrule is under water and the mountain tops become the islands of the great sea. A few MORE decades later, a kid on out set, where they dress boys like Link when they turn ten * or is it nine?*, gets his sister stolen my Ganon's giant bird because Ganon is searching for the decendant of princess Zelda ( all of her decendants have her name, even if they don't call themselves "Zelda"). Link ( hero of winds to be, or new link) has his sister stolen because decendants of Zelda ( or any hylian) will have pointy ears, and New link's sister has pointy ears, or long ears as quill calls them. Sorry i just felt like being a Zelda know it all.


----------



## Eol

Most of what you said is correct, but you left out a few things. Number one is that the character you play in Wind Waker is the Hero of Time reborn. So just as all of Zelda's descendants are named 'Zelda' so are Link's descendants named the 'Hero of Time.' By the way, lucky you Turin! I arrived a day late to preorder Wind Waker so I couldn't get OoT for Gamecube.


----------



## Turin

Well I still don't have it I'm just borrowing it. I wish I had it.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, i don't know EVERYTHING you know. The kid in wind wker doesn't even look like the hero of time. Not all his descendants are hero of time, that one was hero of winds. I'm still puzzling over why ganonn has continually been the bad dude this whole time ( except one time). I think we finally killled him off in wind wker thought. Sorry this is kinda replying to something frrom a post back. 

Turin did you ever play the original Oot? I love that game. I may sound stupid but i used to wonder which girl that link liked back. If you pay attention almost every girl but Sarai seems to like him. 
I Thought Malon was his girlfriend. I did not know where people get the stupid Link&Zelda idea. They don't even mention them being in love in the game. Do you know how many people have pictures in the google image search of link and Zelda kissing? It makes me kinda mad.

Ok i woyld like to know what girl people think link loved back before any enfluence.

a. zelda

b. malon

c. ruto

d. Nabooru

e. Sarai

f. the girls liked link?

g. he liked NONE of them

h. he liked All of them


----------



## Turin

Yeah I do have OoT, but my mom took it away cause she thought it was demonic, but I found it and beat it secretly.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

LOL! it was the opposite with my mum...I actually hated it before I played it, because of the look of it and the fact that it was popular. But then she bought it for my birthday, and I saw just how wrong I was about it.  So her judgement's actually better than mine.

As for the Link liking girls thing, I didn't really see any connection at all whilst playing it - not with Zelda, Malon or Saria, but obviously from Ruto, and possibly Nabooru  that last comment she made upon the completion of the Spirit temple was just scary.


----------



## Turin

When I played OoT I'd always match the equipment with the tunic I was wearing and where I was, like when I was in the desert I'd wear the fire tunic 
and red shield, and stuff like that. Though my fave tunic is the water tunic.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

I do the same thing a lot as well, like wearing the blue tunic at lake Hylia or in the Shadow Temple, or the Green tunic in Hyrule field. I like the Fire tunic best of all.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I don't get why people think he liked Zelda either. But if you got the mask of truth and you listened to some of the gossip stones out side of the temple of time, one says that Malon always wanted a night in shining armor to sweep her off her feet. Did you know Gannondorf rides an all black gerudo stallion? Sorry i read all the gossip stoned i could find. Did you know you can replace items with bottles? You just find something ( preferably a fish) that you can cathc in a bottle and just before you cathc it, press start and replace the bottle with something you won't need later. Like the claim check. And if you save right after Ganon throws the master sword, and restart after you beat the game you can be link with out his sword when you come back and you can use your ocarina wile you ride epona, when you use it, she keeps on riding like you are on her, and when you tell her to go fater, you fly throguh the air onto her back.


**also**
if you like to RP then go to http://s2.invisionfree.com/Tolkien_RPG/index.php?

It needs members badly. and i am a moderator mwahahah! I'm Fool. sorry, it doesn't have to do with Zelda, but i am the only other member besides the administrator!


----------



## Samurai Jack

I love Zelda! That is like the best game ever! Well, beside Kingdom Hearts and Jak & Daxter. I'd like to join.


----------



## cardanas

swordmaster
samurai jack you are now members

im back!

sorry violet
i tink link liked zelda best

although growing up with thekokiri he probably didnt know what love was


----------



## Turin

Of course not, it wasn't programed into the game.


----------



## Eol

> Well, i don't know EVERYTHING you know.



Sorry, didn't mean to be snobby.


----------



## Aulë

Hello, 

Can I join?
I have only played Ocarina Of Time 64, but I reckon it's the best N64 game ever. 
(I even managed to get all 100 of those damn Golden Skulltulas!)


----------



## Turin

Welcome Aule, OoT for N64 is the best game of all time for Nintendo.


----------



## Aulë

I hope that isn't a rabbit in your avatar 
I HATE rabbits. 


Have any of you caught the Hylian Loach in the Fishing Pond in OoT?
I've read how to do it (Enter pond when the rooster crows; use sinking lure), but I just can't seem to catch the little blighter...


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

I've caught it twice - the first time entirely by accident, and the second time on purpose.

The first time, I actually had the normal lure, and I was aiming for the 20-pound fish in the middle, but all of a sudden this black, long thing came zipping across the pond and grabbed hold of the lure instead. I thought it was an eel, but it weighed about 32 pounds.

The second time, I used a sinking lure, and waited until it floated up a bit, then wiggled it in its face. It latched on after a while.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Have you ever nocked the guys hat off? i haven't. What i really like is the music for the dessert colusus and the ocarina songs when you play them out side of the start menu. I also like the rito music in WW. Oh yeah and the ice caverns music too! and the.... ok i'm going a bit over board. But who agrees with me that zelda music rules?


----------



## Turin

Yes it does, I wish I could get the sound track but I'm officially banned from the game.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Banned from the game? how would THAT happen?


----------



## Turin

Just something my evil mom thought up because she thought it was demonic, though it was probably good for me because I was playing it every chance I got, its very addictive you know.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

You did beat it right? i man, you haven't lived, if you had N64 without beating Ocarina. It's just CRIMINAL. I like the way sheik talks. In poetry and stuff. I'm still against Link being in love with Zelda. reasons that is stupid:

1: she is waaaaay to old for him. ( she was like 15 when he was 10)

2: she's a princess of destiny, she neeeds to marry a prince!

3: link hardly knows Zelda.

4: he would look so much cuter with Malon

5: Ruto is in love with him

6: just because i said so


----------



## Turin

Of course I beat it! One game I can't beat though is Donkey Kong land 2 or 3 for game boy.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, you can probably find some walkthroughs if you search on google. But this is Zelda, not DK. I need to right Shigiru Miyamuto a letter. i don't know why, but i guess i could ask him who link "likes" if he likes ANYONE at all. i know. i am waaaaaay to into this likeing thing. i just shut up now


----------



## cardanas

zelda and link were the same age

welcome aule


----------



## VioletFalcon129

They were not! just look at the hiegh difference when they first meet!!!!!!! ha. i am right. *ducks from thrown tomatoes* hehe
Never ever ever EVER link and zelda together!!!! never!!!!!!! either malon, or me , or Ruto. but espicaily me. but *SIGH* since i'm not in the game......... Malon or Ruto. yes i know, i am very argumentative. i should just drop it. BUT I WILL NOT. he he he

does anyone need a walkthrough for Wind Waker or Ocarina??

*boasts about beating it many times* 

ehe.

Well? does anyone?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

SOMEBODY POST SOMETHING BESIES MEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Walk-throughs! get your walk-throughs!

this is getting a little boring.


*sings original Zelda theme way to loud*

any less boreing yet!!!


do not delete this thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turin

Don't worry, it won't be deleted, I don't think any of the mods pay much attention to the 'other guilds' section. Anyway they don't delete things unless they've been inactive for 6+ months. I can't wait to get soul caliber 2, its so awsome!


----------



## cardanas

i got soul calibur2 it is awesome
link is one of the best characters and has most of the moves from ocarina/smashbrothers
complete arcade mode with him his ending is great and profile is ridiculous


----------



## Turin

I like Nightmare and the guy with the bow staff better, I have Super Smash brothers Melee, I barely ever play it anymore, but my fav characters are Fox and Link.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I just got soul caliburII four days ago and i really (really, really, really) like it. Raphel(sp) is really funny. he has quite the additude. i think he's kinda insane too. by brother really won't play with anyone but link. at all. it getsvery boaring. 

if i had a scanner, i would put up some terrible zelda pictures i drew, but as it is, i am scannerless. oh well.


Melee is a funny game. every one goes "waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!" when the fly into the air really high and die. i find that quite funny. wiat that would be get K.O.'d wouldn't it?


----------



## cardanas

i got an action figure of nightmare the other day
ivy is hard to use but if you keep your oppenent far away shes deadly

by the way i found acool new site here is the adress
http://www.nintendoland.com/zelda/


----------



## Turin

If you guy's start up an RPG on ME tell me ok?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I've been to that site before...

I Love nightmare!!! ( no seriously, i just married him yesterday)

*KIDDING*

(but i still love nightmare *whishes*)

But this pic tells the truth about link. Cardanas, if you think link loves zelda, you are in denial. I sure hope you can see this picture. no, i did not draw it. i got it from that site previosly mentioned.


----------



## cardanas

i have played the game for a bit now and the best fighters are
kilik, nightmare,yunsung, maxi, ivy and link.

maxi is so fast


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Talim is best. (can you tell i think that? hint: look at my avatar)

Maxi is an idiot. he's so friken ugly. i know, that doesn't make him a bad fighter.

but link still rocks!

Question: am i the only female in this guild? 

i am very unabservant, you actually have to come out and TELL me for me to know.

you couldn't see the pic. could you? it wasn't even there, was it?

*sigh*


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Will someone PLEASE post something? Please?

come on do you want this thread to die?

i didn't think so...


----------



## Turin

What is this guild supposed to do? I would post more often but there is just nothing to post about.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

here is something to talk about:


what is your favorite temple in Ocarina? or if it's one of the spititual stone quests say so too.

mine is the spirit temple.

Cardanas this is your job!!! do you see me doing your job?


----------



## Turin

I like the water temple, and the fire temple, and the shadow temple... They're all so cool, I can't decide.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

The fire temple really ticks me off. it is soooo annoying! i think it's the getting burnt and falling in lava thing. i am just kinda odd like that. the water temple is cool, but it's a bit ( actually alot ) annoying. i used to be afriad of the shadow temple. i couldn't even get my brother to play for me ( he's kinda the younger one )
he made my dad do it for him. what an odd child. but this is about Zelda, not the young terror known as my brother.


----------



## Turin

Oh, I forgot about that part of the fire temple. If I let my dad get near any of the game systems they would be utterly destroyed, He can't seem to figure out any of the moder technology.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

That's funny!

My dad always says that i am doing it wrong, so does my brother. they ask if they can play and they rarely do much better.
My young sister ( age of 7 ) is terrified of the re-deads. even in windwaker  how could you be scared of THOSE?


----------



## cardanas

hello guys
ive got permission to start an rpg and ill start organising it next month
im gonna have to dissapear for a few weeks so ill leave violet in charge
my favorite temple was the water temple because of the challenge
i was scared of the shadow temple but i did it somehow
redeads in windwaker are horrible


----------



## VioletFalcon129

IN CHARGE! IN CHARGE!

i shall rule the world
and i shall take the preciuos 
and i will have the triforce and
and
and

did i just say all that out loud?

The re-deads in Windwaker ARE horrible, but not extremely scary.
*in denial* i still will not get the sun's song by myself. those re-deads really freak me out. i am such a wimp. but i shall STILL rule the world. with the aid of the evil hamster mwahahah!

( this should be put in the guild of the insane...)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Go here: 

http://www.fanfiction.net/read.php?storyid=319288

to change chapters, push the little arrow button next to the thing at the top ( and the bottom as well) that says : "The Begining! OR Kokiri Forest" or at LEAST something of that effect.

To save online time ( LOTS OF IT) copy the chapters and paste them into NotePad or WordPad or something.

that thing is HILARIOUS!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

somebody SAY something!

no really.

where are you on the Shiek - Zelda issue? i believe shiek is a different person (and a guy) who carried Zelda as a presence in his mind for those 7 years.

don't ask where it came from. just tell me your thoughts on the issue.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

I always thought Sheik was just a different "Zelda" that she cast with her own magic to hide her true self - not a very original thought lol!



> The re-deads in Windwaker ARE horrible, but not extremely scary.
> *in denial* i still will not get the sun's song by myself. those re-deads really freak me out. i am such a wimp. but i shall STILL rule the world. with the aid of the evil hamster mwahahah!



I've never played Wind Waker, but I saw a picture of a Redead on the Internet...I thought it looked kind of funny  At least compared to the ones in Ocarina of Time...I got practically traumatised by those when I first played. I didn't know that they could just freeze you with a glance, so I went and walked right in front of one when I was going to get the Sun's Song  

Now I just do it the other way and walk straight through the acid.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

That's what i thought at first. but then i read a fic where shiek was a different person and grew to love the character. so i thought that up.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

i shall force you to speak of zelda related things. 


anyways.

i ALSO think that Zelda can, and frequently does disquise herself as Shiek. are you people reading _Hey Ocarina_, that story i posted ? you should it is good for your health. 

i know you people will probly attempt to throw something at me for this, but i must let everyone know that i think Link is super hot, and that if i doesn't like Malon or Nabooro, he can have me.  

do NOT ask. honestly, you don't want to know the answer.


----------



## cardanas

im back guys
who wants to be in the rpg?


----------



## Turin

Ooh, I do! Can you give me a link to it please? I just got (or borrowed) Soul Calibur 2, I'm really good at it especially with Kilik and Mitsurugi.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

My favorite character to play with on SCII is Talim. But i think Nightmare is the coolest ( i don't have a better word at the moment). MY borther still will play with no one but link. I think it is so funny that they have those "funny" weapons. Voldo with those tambourines is by far the most comical.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Did you know that in the place where you get the Master Sword in the Wind Waker that the stained glass windows have pictures of the original sages (Saria, Ruto,...) plus Gannondorf and a few random triforces. And the music of Kakariko village is part of the windfall theme. And Outset's music has some Kokiri forest music in it, as Forest Haven has some Lost Woods music in it. It interests me. And also: if a secendant of Link ( hero of time) and a decendany of Zelda ( the first one) like each other, then the original ones couldn't have liked each other or gotten married. Ha!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

If you people don't start replying i will have to go schitzo and talk back and forth WITH MYSELF! Either that or i'll take a hatchet to your cow. Or what ever ELSE you hold dear. You don't think cows are dear? HMPH! I just realised that the good for nothing King of Hyrule in WW wished that the wonderful land that started it all BE DISTROYED! ( i am just a little late on that one...) And i pronounce Hyrule "hear-rule" not "hi-rule". I am the ONLY one in the world who says it the right way ( except people who i told it to before others could get to them). Yes i AM crazy thank you!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I saw an ocarina at the store the other day (month). And i didn't buy it. I am stupid for that. It's sort of at the "Science Center" store. Blah. If i had an ocarina i would play it until i learned all the songs from OoT and MM. Not from TWW (The Wind Waker, duh,) because it doesn't use an ocarina.


----------



## Turin

I have an ocarina, I haven't learned many songs with it though just because I don't have time. It doesn't look at all like the ocarina of time.


----------



## Jesse

*Check out my signature...*

Hi,
My signature is related to this guild. I believe I still am a member here, so what have I missed all this time?!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Just beat OoT again, with all the Heart Pieces and Skulltulas. Didnt even have to go look for help...  Now I just need to find MM again, I think I lent it to a friend a year or two ago... I think the music in that one is very cool. I remember it as being very eerie.

I realized just how much I loved that game, it is truly the most satisfying game I have ever played. I wish that Nintendo would do a less-cutesy style Zelda game next time around. Cute things disgust me... one of the reasons why I love the Metroid series.


----------



## cardanas

hello
im glad the thread is surviving independently
dain do you want to be a member


----------



## Turin

> im glad the thread is surviving independently



Yeah, too bad that your redwall guild didn't survive .


----------



## cardanas

i just got the new redwall book, loamhedge
its brilliant

sorry about going off topic there


----------



## Aulë

What do you guys consider to be the most difficult boss in OoT?

I would have to say Bongo Bongo in the Shadow Temple.

The three Ganon bosses relatively easy (especially the 'tennis' match, since I had plenty of practice with a similar boss in Kirby's Dreamland).
The Sisters Twinrova are fun (especially with the comedy at the end  )
The dragon can be tricky, and so can the amoebe boss in Jabbu-Jabbu's stomach (until you get the boomerang sorted out).
The rolling lizard is simple, and so is the spider-boss, Well boss and the Water-temple boss.
The thing that made Bongo Bongo so difficult was the huge amount of movement. The camera just couldn't keep up with it, and I'd always end up being bounced off the edge.


----------



## Turin

The boss in the water temple is pretty hard as far as I can remember, I haven't played OoT in a while, though I do remember that the water temple is the one of the hardest, atleast for me.


----------



## Aulë

All you have to do it long him out with your longshot.
The Water Temple would be the hardest temple though. I must have gotten lost dozens of times, and I kept on forgetting where the tri-force symbols were that altered the water level.


----------



## Turin

All of the bosses that you fight before you become an adult are cake, they start getting hard after the forest temple. Fighting dark link was not very challenging but I always enjoyed it very much.


----------



## cardanas

i reckon the hardest boss was ganon at the end whrn hebecame the big monster pig thingy
bongo bongo was pretty easy


----------



## Turin

I always thought Gannon at the end was fairly easy .


----------



## Aulë

Yeah, as long as you have 3 fairies in your bottles and double health .
The process of killing him is simple: just freeze him with a light arrow, roll through his legs, and hack his tail with your Biggoron/Master sword. It's just that it hurts LOTS when he smacks you. 


What held you up the most when you played OoT for the first time?
For me, I was bamboozled with the Kokiri Sword for a couple of weeks. I looked in the boulder room early on, but I must have missed the chest so I didn't bother looking in there again for ages.

Then it took me _forever_ to find the marathon runner to give the bunny mask to.

And the Water Temple held me up for a long time (as it seems to do with everyone).

Oh, and I _still_ haven't found the Hylian Loach.


----------



## Turin

I can't even remember the first time I played OoT, it was so long ago. I do remember something stupid that I did. After I beat the fire temple I started saving up to buy the water tunic, it took a very long time, little did I know that the king(I can't remember his name) would give it to me.


----------



## cardanas

it took me a while to find the kokiri sword
i got stuck on the water temple for ages


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Oh my GOSH! This guild survived without me! I don't believe it! I was the only one posting FOREVER. I am so glad you people have it under control.  
I am replying to alot of posts, i know but oh well. Here goes my replys:

Cutesy? OoT cutesy? Ok, maybe the laughs of the girls, and young Link, but i can NEVER imagine ANYONE calling a re-dead cutesy. But i really did love Metriod Prime. I think it is so cool how Samus has an outfit that is for one in a very long (ok, maybe not so long) history of game girls has a PRACTICAL outfit that she is not falling out of. But i greatly disliked the way they made her face look. I thought she would be all vengeful and tough, and she was all sentimental looking. Blah. 


The first time i ever played OoT is my happiest memory, no joke. It may sound cheesy, but that is one of my happiest memories... I am so pathetic. I didn't get stuck until the Forest Temple, and that was because the small glimpce i got of the poe pictures really freaked me out and i refused to go in the rooms. So i got a walk through. It said that 80% of the people to give up on OoT gave up on the water temple. I hated the water temple, but i could STRANGLE the fire temple. I just hate that temple. 

And the ocarina i saw looked almost exactly like the fairy ocarina/ocarina of time, exept it was clear plastic. *random fact from no where* my little sister has one of those wierd clay ocarinas that look nothing like the ocarina of time on a neclace.

I just got...er borrowed... OoT master quest. i am having so much fun with it, but i'm stuck in Dodongo's cavern already...that's the first place i got stuck in the original Oot. I didn't get the bombs around the stair that comes dwon thing. 

What about the Sheik-Zelda issue? Shiek is a totaly different person from Zelda, whom Link meets atleast once on his "journey of time". Zelda does frequently disguise herself as Shiek, or magically take on sheik's form, but there is a male shiek apart from zelda floating around there somewhere.


----------



## Turin

I kinda got Mac into the zelda series, now he probably knows more about it than me and he's asking me all these questions that I don't know the answer to!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Finding the heart piece in the Graveyard from Dampé took AGES for me! I was so frusturated! Grrrrr!

*angry noises*

But Zelda and Shiek are the same woman... there's no twisted male counterpart zooming about. Here's a new question:
Who is your favorite Sage in OoT? (1 being favorite, 7 being least favorite)
Mine is:
Nabooru
Ruto
Zelda
Darunia
Saria
Rauru
Impa
 Impa just scares me. Nabooru is tough, and _exotic_. *various whistling*


----------



## Aulë

Dáin Ironfoot I said:


> Finding the heart piece in the Graveyard from Dampé took AGES for me! I was so frusturated! Grrrrr!
> 
> *angry noises*
> 
> But Zelda and Shiek are the same woman... there's no twisted male counterpart zooming about. Here's a new question:
> Who is your favorite Sage in OoT? (1 being favorite, 7 being least favorite)
> Mine is:
> 
> Nabooru
> Ruto
> Zelda
> Darunia
> Saria
> Rauru
> Impa
> Impa just scares me. Nabooru is tough, and _exotic_. *various whistling*


Yeah, that horrible heart piece took ages for me too. And the Treasure Chest Game too, until I got the Eye of Truth. Oh, and that mouse-bomb game took a while too.

1. Darunia 
2. Nabooru
3. Impa
4. Rauru
5. Saria
6. Zelda
7. Ruto

I reckon the Gorons were based on Tolkien's Dwarves. They are mountain dwellers, and the only glaring difference is that they eat bombs  Also, Darunia is a very similar name to Durin (rearrange the letters, and remove the 2 A's).
I never liked those fish creatures. They reminded me of those nasty Elves...


----------



## VioletFalcon129

About the Abel Frye thing: I'm just being difficult and pretending Abel really is a gohst to scare unsuspecting people. THANKS FOR RUINING IT TURIN! (I'm just kidding! Don't hurt me!) 

Nope. You an never be right about Sheik and Zelda being the same person and a girl. And sheik is not TWISTED!YOU can think that if you like, but i will NEVER agree with you! Ha! 

Favorite sages: 
1.Saria
2.Nabooru
3.Ruto
4.Dariuna
5.Impa
6.Zelda
7.Rauru

Saria being a sage is so touching. *sniff* Rauru is really annoying and Zelda is the most hinderous sage in the history of Hyrule! She runs terribly and schreeches everytime link get's hurt.


----------



## Dark_Faerie

*Can I join the guild!!*

Cardanas (aka: my friend from school) Can I join your guild please, even though you're standing next to me as I type this.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*dies laughing* That's great! ha! I like your User name Dark Faerie! Mine is kinda stupid... but i still like it! And um, Dark Faerie, i was the one running this guild for months and months and months. (Do not hurt me Cardanas! You are in charge, i swear!)


----------



## cardanas

Dark_Faerie said:


> Cardanas Can I join your guild please,



of corse you can

favorite sages:
1 zelda
2saria
3darunia
4ruto
5impa
6nabooru
7rauru

i like zelda cus sheik was so cool
saria was really friendly and warm


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I wish to switch the places of Nabooru and Ruto. Ruto rocks! 

Cardanas, you are a non Nabooru person? ah well. I hate zelda in the actual game. she cannot run, and her scream is freaking ANNOYING. Shiek and zelda are different people. zelda does disguise hersalf as shiek, but there is a guy shiek. so i can like one and not the other. which i do. did i already mention the schreeching and bad running? oh well, it's bad enough to be mentioned twice. Does anyone know where to find a masterQuest walkthrough for the water temple? I am stuck. blah.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Do not make me the only one posting again people. I mean it. What is your favorite song in the OoT game? Mine is probably The Requim of Spirit, but i love them all. Especially Saria's song, which unlike Requim, has a full version.


----------



## cardanas

zeldas kingdom 

this website rules


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Looks interesting. I hope i will have time to join it soon...


----------



## cardanas

rpg now started


----------



## Turin

Call me stupid but Aule, what are fire keese? I would have posted more in the rpg but I didn't know what this thing was or how to fight it .


----------



## VioletFalcon129

What are fire keese? WHAT ARE FIRE KEESE?!?!?! *falls over* *gets up* They are the evil bat things, exept ON FIRE! THey are evil. KILL THEEEEEEEEM!

CARDANAAAAAAAAS! I CAN'T FIND THE POST BUTTON IN ZELDA'S KINGDOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! 
i really, trully can't find the thing. only icons i see are the weirdo little "cannot display image" white box with a red X in it. I WANT TO POST THERE, BUT I LOST THE BUTTON! Not joking. Need help.


----------



## Turin

Thats what I thought but I never really paid attention to what they where called.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

That's easy to do. If you don't always ask navi what the thing is (not nessicarily easy when being attacked by it), you won't know. 

Uh, Turin, is that thing in your signiture from home star runner, or whatever? I've never really seen it, but my one friend is obsessed with it. Just wondering! 

Oh yah, you people don't have to reply to the Malon thing. I just thought you ought to know.  I am random enough to put a post that needs no reply in an RP. Wow...


----------



## Turin

VioletFalcon129 said:


> That's easy to do. If you don't always ask navi what the thing is (not nessicarily easy when being attacked by it), you won't know.
> 
> Uh, Turin, is that thing in your signiture from home star runner, or whatever? I've never really seen it, but my one friend is obsessed with it. Just wondering!



Yeah, it is. And its all one word, Homestarrunner.com .


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ok. Can someone PLEASE post a reply in the RP? Oh, wait, it has to be cardanas... CARDANAS GET YOUR LAZY BUTT OVER HERE AND REPLY!!!!!!!!!! 
and, uh, no preasure.


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> What are fire keese? WHAT ARE FIRE KEESE?!?!?! *falls over* *gets up* They are the evil bat things, exept ON FIRE! THey are evil. KILL THEEEEEEEEM!
> 
> CARDANAAAAAAAAS! I CAN'T FIND THE POST BUTTON IN ZELDA'S KINGDOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
> i really, trully can't find the thing. only icons i see are the weirdo little "cannot display image" white box with a red X in it. I WANT TO POST THERE, BUT I LOST THE BUTTON! Not joking. Need help.



undreneath the last post
its the farthes to the left in the group on the right

oh and i posted in the rpg


----------



## cardanas

check out my new site
created by me:otaku haven forum


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*does a dance* Yay! Happy for cardanas, he posted! whoooo!!!! *pelts cardanas with confetti* 
Cardanas, i don't mean to tell you how to RP, but it would be easier to 
understand if you put : Link said " Come on a quest." instead of just : come on a quest. 

you don't have to, but it would be a litlle easier.


----------



## cardanas

um ok

have you been on my site yet


----------



## Turin

Yeah, I'm there now, I take it your name is Heero Yuy?


----------



## cardanas

yep
that is true


----------



## cardanas

Turin said:


> Yeah, I'm there now, I take it your name is Heero Yuy?



do you like


----------



## Turin

Yeah, its pretty well set up. In fact, I joined just to help support it .


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I have joined. oh, it's going to be so hard to guess who i am. who am i kidding it's majorly obvious. oh well. discussion of Pokemon? HOORAY! KETCHUP! (if you are as lame as me and watch the shows [early ones ONLY], you will get this)


----------



## cardanas

its the one year anniversary of the guld soon.
any ideas on how to celeberate


----------



## Turin

Well, we could all play Zelda for 12 hours straight to celebrate .


----------



## cardanas

that would be fun
how abot we have a competition to see who can get from the begining of ocarina to the first time you meet zelda fastest


----------



## cardanas

*a miserable future for the guild?*

anyone who has read the latest forum news knows that the forum is going to see some changes.
this means it could become very likely that the guild of zelda fans and hylians will be archived.
now we could just let this happen and move on but it would be quite a shame if this happens.
there are several different possibilities for the guild:
1. we could escape thruogh the back door and remain in over sections of ttf
2. we could move to zeldas kingdom or zelda message board and become an elite club
3.we could merge with the zelda guild on go-gaia.com
4. we could forget about it

let me know about your opinons and we can make an informed choice


----------



## VioletFalcon129

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHATEVER WE DO THIS GUILD MUST NOT DIE! 

NEVEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will NOT forget about it. Need i say it again? I hope not. I don't care which other option is picked, and long as the guild and the RP are still in existance. Violators will be persecuted. Yes i know that says persecuted, not prosecuted. if you want this guild to die, i will persecute you.


----------



## Turin

I had already read that thread a few months ago, I already somewhat closed down my Guild of Martial Artists. I think if we ask nicely enough a mod could move the RPG down to ME-RPG, that would probably be the best thing to do.


----------



## Aulë

Turin- you cant kill Poes with your sword.... 
You cant change the rules!


----------



## Turin

I didn't see any rules to change . I'm sure if it was Turin and Gurthang the poe would be dead . 
Besides, I haven't played it in so long I forgot how to really kill them.


----------



## cardanas

Turin, do you mean middle earth rpg,
i dont think theyll let us because our rpg is not tolkien related,
oh, and violet falcon maybe the best thing to do would be to shut the guild down,after all the guild popularity has been waning for some time, out of the ten members only four regularly visit

if they dont move the rpg and you people really dont want to see it go we could move to another site but that would be slightly awkward, among other things, 


btw, does anyone remember how to kill poes,( i havent played ocarina for ages and only vaguely remember killing them with my slingshot)


----------



## Turin

cardanas said:


> Turin, do you mean middle earth rpg,
> i dont think theyll let us because our rpg is not tolkien related,
> oh, and violet falcon maybe the best thing to do would be to shut the guild down,after all the guild popularity has been waning for some time, out of the ten members only four regularly visit
> 
> if they dont move the rpg and you people really dont want to see it go we could move to another site but that would be slightly awkward, among other things,
> 
> 
> btw, does anyone remember how to kill poes,( i havent played ocarina for ages and only vaguely remember killing them with my slingshot)



Yeah, I'm not too sure about the rules of ME-RPG so I don't know. It doesn't look like we have much choice but to shut the guild down. It seems like the forum leaders want this forum to die, a forum cannot just be about one subject, but oh well. It would be weird to move to another site, and it would probably too much out of the way for most people, to go to another site just to do one rpg. 
No I don't remember how to kill poes, but do we have to follow the exact guidlines as in OoT?


----------



## Aulë

cardanas said:


> btw, does anyone remember how to kill poes,( i havent played ocarina for ages and only vaguely remember killing them with my slingshot)


I think you have to use long-range weapons like the bow, slingshot, boomerang or hookshot. (Don't you remember wasting all those hours hunting for Poes with your bow on Epona?  )


----------



## VioletFalcon129

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i will hurt you! i will KEEL you! what is your freaking problem! 

the only reason i even COME to this forum is this guild! 

cardans do you have a death wish? Do all of you? 

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

this guild WILL NOT DIE! If i have to start it over MYSELF and get MY FREINDS to be the members I WILL! 

and cardanas, i will HUNT YOU DOWN AND CHOKE YOU IN YOUR SLEEP! 

need more sugar to make further death threats. 

*leaves* 

*returns*

Had icing. more threats. 

I WILL TIE YOUR SPINE AROUND YOUR STOMACH! I WILL RIP OFF YOUR ARMS AND BEAT YOU TO DEATH WITH THEM! I WILL STICK A RUNNING VACCUM DOWN YOUR THROAT AND SUCK YOUR GUTS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i mean it. don't make me becoma a ceriel killer. because i will. YESSSS PRECIIOUSSSSSSSS WE WIIIIILLLLL! 

see what you are doing? you are making us schitsophrenic!


----------



## Turin

If you guys want to be able to do the rpg, go and vote in Webmaster's thread called "Greetings" .

Maybe you guys should check 'Entmoot' and 'Whats New' sometimes, just to see what's happening in the forum, who knows, it might even effect you  .


----------



## cardanas

*-important News-*

*HOT NEWS*


This has been confirmed
the next gamecube zelda game will be a realistic ocarina style game instead of cel shaded
it looks amazing
ill try to find some vids and pics for you guys but go to gamesradar.com for more details
the pics i saw elsewhere were incredeible

i repeat, *realistic zelda confirmed![/B]** *


----------



## King Aragorn

Can I join the Guild? I have Zelda for my gameboy advance, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## cardanas

King Aragorn said:


> Can I join the Guild? I have Zelda for my gameboy advance, and I absolutely love it!



yes, you can join

heres a vid for next zelda:zelda vid


----------



## Aulë

And hopefully it follows on from Ocarina- and ignores Majoras and that other crap they had recently. 

Looks awesome.


----------



## Aulë

And while we're at it- check this out:
The Return of Ganondorf.


----------



## Turin

The game looks awesome! I'll be sure to pick it up when it comes out. 
Wow, I just noticed, it looks like he has a different sword than in OoT .


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Evil computer of DEATH will not let me see trailor thing. (i didn't name it SoulEdge for no reason). *sob* Ok, i'm over it. NEW ZELDA GAME! HOORAY! HOORAY! HOORAY! Yeah, i agree that Majora's Mask was crap. a major disapointment. i liked wind waker. good puzzeles. the graphics weren't suppoesed to be realistic, so i don't hold it agianst them that they weren't. hey, the grass moves when you walk through it, how bad can it be? but i'm also a big wind freak and loved how much the wind was in the story. *shoots down evil Cyclos frog* Heh. i was very afraid that "THE END the legend of zelda" meant "the end OF the legend of zelda". i need mental help, something that wonderful would not just be over like that. I went to that gamesradar thing. nothing about a NEW zelda game. but LOADS of stuff about Wind Waker, and even some on Majora's Mask. Blah. Where ELSE could i look?


----------



## King Aragorn

Does anybody know if there will be a new Zelda game for gameboy advance?


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> cardans do you have a death wish? Do all of you?
> 
> 
> 
> this guild WILL NOT DIE! If i have to start it over MYSELF and get MY FREINDS to be the members I WILL!
> 
> and cardanas, i will HUNT YOU DOWN AND CHOKE YOU IN YOUR SLEEP!
> 
> need more sugar to make further death threats.
> 
> 
> 
> *!








I'm going to draw a picture, 
A picture with a twist. 
I'll draw it with a razor blade, 
I'll draw it on my wrist. 
And when the picture's finished 
A fountain will appear. 
Taking all of my sorrow, 
And drowning all my fear.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I do wonder if you got that off something or made it up your self. charming. if this means you've killed yourself, cardanas, can i be incharge? 

ha. no, i'm not THAT evil. are you AFRAID cardanas? because if you were, i might be able to smell your fear. 

don't i wish. 

but seriously, that's lovely, but why in the Zelda guild, of all places? 
does my, uhm, violence disturb you? hmmmmmmmm? any of you? 

ok, enough on that. this is not the guild of violence or the guild of suicidals, it's the guild of Zelda fans and hylians. 

new Zelda game! hooray!


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> I do wonder if you got that off something or made it up your self. charming. if this means you've killed yourself, cardanas, can i be incharge?
> 
> ha. no, i'm not THAT evil. are you AFRAID cardanas? because if you were, i might be able to smell your fear.
> 
> don't i wish.
> 
> but seriously, that's lovely, but why in the Zelda guild, of all places?
> does my, uhm, violence disturb you? hmmmmmmmm? any of you?
> 
> ok, enough on that. this is not the guild of violence or the guild of suicidals, it's the guild of Zelda fans and hylians.
> 
> new Zelda game! hooray!



i stole that poem, it accurately reflects my viewpoint though.


----------



## cardanas

King Aragorn said:


> Does anybody know if there will be a new Zelda game for gameboy advance?




yes, its gonna be called "the minish cap"


----------



## Turin

Hey, theres an RPG fora opening soon on this site, maybe if we ask nicely one of the mod's will move our rpg . And, as I've said before, you guys should check up on whats new with the forum, once in a while, it might even effect you  .


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks for the info cardanas


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Cardans, are you suicidal?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

weirrrrrrrrrrd. very weirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd. 

so i can take over if you kill yourself, right? 

huh?huh?can i? huh? 

but, um, don't kill yourself, cause then the guild might be thrown out because the leader is, um, missing... 

my brother used a character other than Link in SCII. his new fav character is kilik. i almost died of shock. (i previously said something about him only using Link, just so ya know)


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> Cardans, are you suicidal?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> weirrrrrrrrrrd. very weirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd.
> 
> so i can take over if you kill yourself, right?
> 
> huh?huh?can i? huh?
> 
> but, um, don't kill yourself, cause then the guild might be thrown out because the leader is, um, missing...
> 
> my brother used a character other than Link in SCII. his new fav character is kilik. i almost died of shock. (i previously said something about him only using Link, just so ya know)




kilik is the best character.
stop calling me cardans, itis cardanas.
im not so much suicidal as filled with vengeful murderous rage


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

I'm sorry! i know what your name is, i just don't spot my own mistakes when i post. sorry. the vengeful murderous rage i can do, but not the suicidal. but what exactly do you want revenge on? (you don't have to tell me, i'm just curious). my brother would throw a party for you, cardanAs, because he likes anyperson who thinks Kilik is the best character. so run from the confetti throwing monster. if it ever comes. SOMEONE POST IN THE RP. or i will inflict pain. much pain. such as only speaking in L33T. 

here is a sample: 

H! ! 4M 5P34K!NG !N L337 !5N'7 !7 4NN0Y!NG

yup. so post. 

i got Four Sword Adventure. it's fun. but i think using GameBoy-like graphics in a GameCUBE (emphasis on the CUBE) is juuuuuust a bit lazy.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Didn't you people hear me? POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or die

(not literally die, you idiots!)

Still stuck on Master Quest. Help? 

Lazy bums


----------



## spirited_wyvern

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Isn't the Four Swords also for Gameboy Advanced? I know the Oracle of the Seasons is, then there's the one that repersents Nayru instead of Din.... oh, the Oracle of Ages. There are those two...

Is anyone else not happy with the Wind Waker graphics? I think the only cool part about them is after you kill a creature....

If you go to Hot Topic, they have this shirt, (I'm wearing it now), that says, "Don't make me go Zelda on you." It has some of the SNES weapons on it, too.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

That's cool. Exept for the fact that i'm banished from that store, because it's "evil" or sumthin. I like the WindWaker graphics. sure, realistic is better, but i like the WW ones because you can't really get cartoony wrong. i like the curly smoke from bombs when they're lit and blow up. i didn't know what the monsters were called for the LONGEST time. so i made up my own names for them (with a litttle help from my younger siblings). for example moblins were "pig gaurds" Chu's were "gels" and Wizrobes were "Tocan Sams" (do not own). ohh, and Darknuts were "Hot Dogs". yeah, i know thats whacked. (did i use that word right? oh well! new use for it, if not.)


----------



## spirited_wyvern

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

I s'pose you're right.... the one thing I really like about those graphics is the purple explosions after you kill a creature... especially Oktoroks. I love killing them, they're so easy.....
I hate the snot bubble kid at Outset Island.... hate him. He has the giant snot thingy going on, and he follows you everywhere. Link should turn around and say: "Get away from me, you might be contagious!"


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

If Link could talk (more like did talk, he can, just won't), it would be HILARIOUS. i would laugh my butt off. her would say things like "I'll never, EVER try to get more attention EVER again. who needs attention? being an insignifigant nobody sounds like a lot of fun!" and " who died and made me the official 'do-every-single-thing-for-every-single-person-on-the-whole-freaking-Great-Sea-dude'? " and maybe "Why does EVERYTHING have to have some stupid quest before you can actually do what you want?!?!?!?!" 

and that's just the Hero of Winds. 

hey spirited_wyvern, are you a member? you can be if you want to be and are not. *asks cardanas loudly if SW can join*. he'll say yes. we need more posting members.


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

She can be a member.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Oh, so talkative, cardanas. some one please post at the zelda RP. please. you guys are so lazy. it makes me kinda sad. *sniff* 

ok, you people who have played fire emblem games, and most zelda fans will hurt me, but i think Zelda should go out with Marth. 

*hides from tomatoes most liekly being thrown* 

Link and Zelda are NOT together, so Zelda needs a guy. Marth's great for the part (if i actually palyed the FE games, i'd probably pair Marth with some FE girl, but i havn't played it). 

also: Sheik is Impa's nephew. he becomes Zelda's new gardian when she flees from gannondorf. he's 16 at the time, Zelda's 12, Link's 10. Sheik is the Sage of Secrets. That's what i call him. And he's with Ruto. Who do you think saved Ruto? Not Zelda! she disguises herself as him, but can't do the dirty work.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

 POST OR DIE YOU LAZY SKULLTULA DROPPINGS!!!!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Ok, since you Moblins aren't going to post, i'll do it for you! 

I can't wait until the new Zelda game comes out! i bought all the GameCube games i wanted to buy. no more good ones. very bored.  

i'm thinking of maybe writing some fan fic for Zelda. 

LINK LOVES MALON! 

MALON LOVES LINK!


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> Oh, so talkative, cardanas. some one please post at the zelda RP. please. you guys are so lazy. it makes me kinda sad. *sniff*
> 
> ok, you people who have played fire emblem games, and most zelda fans will hurt me, but i think Zelda should go out with Marth.
> 
> *hides from tomatoes most liekly being thrown*
> 
> Link and Zelda are NOT together, so Zelda needs a guy. Marth's great for the part (if i actually palyed the FE games, i'd probably pair Marth with some FE girl, but i havn't played it).
> 
> also: Sheik is Impa's nephew. he becomes Zelda's new gardian when she flees from gannondorf. he's 16 at the time, Zelda's 12, Link's 10. Sheik is the Sage of Secrets. That's what i call him. And he's with Ruto. Who do you think saved Ruto? Not Zelda! she disguises herself as him, but can't do the dirty work.



Lies, this is blasphemy!


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Are any of you on msn messenger?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

I'LL GIVE YOU BLASPHEMY! 

*throws heavy objects at cardanas, and all the other evil link/zelda, sheik is zelda fans* 

HA! so there. i think what i like. sheik is cool. shiek is not zelda. THE WORLD SHALL KNOW! 

i will get around to those fan fictions. i will. 

will i? 

i don't even think i know what an msn messenger is... 

*feeling dumb* 

Is it like an IM?

cardanas, you need to put more words in your posts, you are bordering on spam...


----------



## Turin

VioletFalcon129 said:


> i don't even think i know what an msn messenger is...
> 
> *feeling dumb*
> 
> Is it like an IM?



Its just window's version of instant messenger. And Cardanas, I'd take that as a no .


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

As you know the forum is winding down the guilds section.
If we get closed down would any of you like to move the guild here:gaia


----------



## Turin

cardanas said:


> As you know the forum is winding down the guilds section.
> If we get closed down would any of you like to move the guild here:gaia



Sorry I haven't been posting much, I've just been busy and when I do have time for TTF I don't really have time to post much. 
I don't think they'll close this guild down for a while, we'll try to keep it open as long as we can but when they close it down, maybe we should just let it go. I don't think I'd bother to go to a whole different site just for one guild.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

YES WE SHOULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i love this guild. it's so much fun. if we can't save it, can someone like, make a copy of it or somethings, with all the posts, so i can read them when ever i want? will it be in the archives? i love this guild. IT WILL NOT DIE

as long as i do not die


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> YES WE SHOULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i love this guild. it's so much fun. if we can't save it, can someone like, make a copy of it or somethings, with all the posts, so i can read them when ever i want? will it be in the archives? i love this guild. IT WILL NOT DIE
> 
> as long as i do not die



After it is closed it would be archived. Turin is probably right. It would be a little over the top to join another site just for a guild. However if you love this guild that much..............


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Yeah, i do! I DO! I DO! I DO! It's a fun guild, despite the fact that i have to make you others post...but i really love it. PLEASE DON'T KILL IT!!!

please please please please please

i rarely do that. that's a BIG thing, with me. that was nearly begging, that was. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> Yeah, i do! I DO! I DO! I DO! It's a fun guild, despite the fact that i have to make you others post...but i really love it. PLEASE DON'T KILL IT!!!
> 
> please please please please please
> 
> i rarely do that. that's a BIG thing, with me. that was nearly begging, that was. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!



I dunno if anyone else would move with us
and it costs 20,000 gold to start a guild there so i would need help.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

you lost me on the gold there, Guild Master... i really didn't pay much attention to where you said it would move... *feeling dumb* 

but THANK YOU!!!!! 

*hands cardanas a big bouquet of dead flowres* 

sorry. they are dead. i'm just living dead. 

hee hee!

sorry, the living dead empress is incapable of giving cheery items at this time. 

so i'll just say it again: 

THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!

i'll do what i can to help. 

one sec. why would this guild be killed in the first place... i do not pay attention.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Someone please say something. I have ways of making you post. believe me, i do. like this for example : 

Link/Ganondorf [!!!]  

Link/Nabooru 

Ruto/Dariuna [!!!!!!!!!]   

SARIA/LUIGI!!!!!!!!!!

hm? 

ok, i DO NOT BELIEVE IN THOSE PAIRINGS! 

but still. comment apon them. 

Malon/Mario? 

Link/Peach? 

Link/Samus

and, the evil, (I actually saw this one...) Link/Talim 

now THAT is blasphemy, if there ever was blasphemy to Zelda...


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> one sec. why would this guild be killed in the first place... i do not pay attention.



The forum is phasing out the guilds.
If you really want it that badly start by joing that site.

All those pairings are just wierd.
Although Link might have preferred the soul caliber 2 girls!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Stupid forum. No wonder Anne never comes here anymore... 

ok, can you give me the site, please? 

that is, if you are willing to continue... if i'm the only one, then we might as well give up... 

boo hoo


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> Stupid forum. No wonder Anne never comes here anymore...
> 
> ok, can you give me the site, please?
> 
> that is, if you are willing to continue... if i'm the only one, then we might as well give up...
> 
> boo hoo



Who is Anne?
gaia


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Anne is Ledreanne313 or maybe it's Ledreanne13. She is the one that introduced me to TTF, but she doens't come here anymore, because she doesn't like how people always hate everyone or something... 

thanks for the link 

*Hero of Time pops up* 

No, not you! Not THAT kind of "Link"!!!!

Thing is, the site is giving me trouble when i try to sign up. It keeps messing up what i am trying to make my person, and when i finally DO get the person done, it's like "Systen error, sign up again." 

grrrrrrrrrrrrr. evil


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

some one post something before i start throwing things. i FINALLY found a walkthrough for Master Quest, no thanks to you guys, and i am no longer stuck on the Water Temple. And if you pay close enough attention, after you beat the water temple, you will know why i am a fan of Ruto/Sheik. 

yes, cardanas, Ruto/Sheik!!! 

i am not going to be the only one posting, even if this guild is going to be closed tomorrow, i will still be yammering on about anything i can think of related to zelda. you know why? because i care! i care if the guild dies! i care that most of the members arn't active! i pay attention to this guild, and i want to keep it going until the day it shuts down!!! i love duscussing zelda with other people who like it, I even enjoy arguing over pairings! this guild is really fun! even if i DO have to force you lazy re-deads to post! 

so don't let my insiring speach go to waste. post. 

(i get more creative every time, don't I?)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

NO respect for the guild at all. none what so ever. 

much shame. 

much much shame.


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

i care about this guild just as much as you but i dont always have acces to a computer


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

I shouldn't believe you, but i do. do i even want to know why? that's kind of odd. it must be really annoying. your posts are always so short. but oh well. stuck on master quest again. bottom of well. *runs and hides from re-deads*
it's spooky.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

yessssss! beat botom of well! but the dude i stole I MEAN BORROWED the game from took it back...*sob* 

someone new might be joining the guild soon. i think i have convinced them...

*Link walks in* 

*screams like a fangirl and tackles Link*

(i would do that...)


----------



## Turin

FYI, read WM's new thread, this, and all other non Tolkien related guilds will be givin 1 week to close the guild down. Sorry folks, I know how much this guild means to you, they're also closing the GOO and I'm not too happy about that either.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*clutches chest* 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*keels over*

AAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*gags loudly* 

AGGGHHHH!!!AAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!

*dies* 

... 

*comes back as a zombie*

muuuuussssst geeeeeeeeeeettttttt guuuuuuuiiiiiillllllds baaaaaaaaccccckkkk

*Second Half of Post removed*
Just remember one thing. It is the Webmasters site, he has allowed all of us to post on here. Please do not abuse the privilege.

Gothmog

are you happy now? no more killing. just getting guild back.


----------



## Turin

I think you should calm down, its just a guild, not that big a deal. You shouldn't get so wrapped up in things, atleast on the internet . Yes, I'll miss the guild but I won't let it ruin my life.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

it's not really my life that's ruined, it's this stupid site. do you easlly think i care about the stupid old privlage to post anymore? post about what? yes, yes, i'm grateful for letting join the site, blah blah blah. but i'm not even allowed to express my opinion? it took creative engergy to come up with that rant, you know. and i am still QUITE enraged. i really think destroying the guilds was an idiot thing to do. mutilating the site.


----------



## Gothmog

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> it's not really my life that's ruined, it's this stupid site. do you easlly think i care about the stupid old privlage to post anymore? post about what? yes, yes, i'm grateful for letting join the site, blah blah blah. but i'm not even allowed to express my opinion? it took creative engergy to come up with that rant, you know. and i am still QUITE enraged. i really think destroying the guilds was an idiot thing to do. mutilating the site.


This site is called "The Tolkien Forum" for a rather strange reason. It was set up by WM to allow people to discuss matters to do with an author by the name of John Ronald Reuel Tolkien. Other things are indeed allowed on the site including matters of the "Real World" However, it was decided some time ago that "Guilds" would no longer be on the site, Even Guilds dedicated to Tolkien.

You are allowed to express your opinion. However, the manner in which you did so is under question. The rant which I removed was not allowed on this site coming under the heading of a personal attack. This is not allowed on the site.


----------



## Confusticated

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

Why not let threads like the Zelda guild's exist in Stuff and Bother or some other section then?

Since non-Tolkien guilds were allowed to spring up in the first place, and to exist for so long, it would seem to me that it is the decent thing to not shut the activities down while any other subject is allowed to be discussed in three other sections of the site: Stuff and Bother, Forsaken Inn, and Green Dragon.

Since the Zelda guild does not have its own subforum, moving its threads to Stuff and Bother seems like a reasonable middle ground. It really wouldn't change much for the members, and perhaps Webmaster would see it as just a few Stuff and Bother threads having to do with Zelda?


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



Maikanare said:


> Why not let threads like the Zelda guild's exist in Stuff and Bother or some other section then?
> 
> Since non-Tolkien guilds were allowed to spring up in the first place, and to exist for so long, it would seem to me that it is the decent thing to not shut the activities down while any other subject is allowed to be discussed in three other sections of the site: Stuff and Bother, Forsaken Inn, and Green Dragon.
> 
> Since the Zelda guild does not have its own subforum, moving its threads to Stuff and Bother seems like a reasonable middle ground. It really wouldn't change much for the members, and perhaps Webmaster would see it as just a few Stuff and Bother threads having to do with Zelda?



Indeed. I think it is preposterous that a guild can run for over a year then be shut down for the simple fact that it is in a sub forum the webmaster doesnt like. There are other sections of the site that are mostly spam. At least we were being creative, we discussed things often and had set up an rpg. We put real effort into this and it is disgusting that that doesn't matter. I cannot help but agree with your statement.

This site is turning into a dictatorship and its ridiculous.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

i love you people. i really do. you guys have the "reasonable aproach". unlike myself... what moving things to say! i agree! this guild has been worked on long and hard.


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

As I long as I breathe this guild will not die!
Even if the thread gets deleted I will Keep it alive!


----------



## Turin

cardanas said:


> This site is turning into a dictatorship and its ridiculous.



Nobody ever said that this site was a democracy, its Webmaster's and he can run it as he wishes. When you signed up to become a member, there wasn't something that said that you have a democratic right to vote on what changes take place on the site. Not that I like all the stuff that is happening on TTF, but I'm tired of fighting because its just not worth getting that wound up in.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

 *Removed*
Perhaps you should take your own advice. Other members have as much right as you to post their comments
Gothmog 

yes. that would be excellent cardanas. you sound like me. i am not trying to be funny. i am with you all the way. they better keep this thing in the archives if it gets deleted, i just wanna read it. unless of course you can transfer all the previous posts to where ever we take this thing. that would be very good.


----------



## cardanas

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> *Removed*
> Perhaps you should take your own advice. Other members have as much right as you to post their comments
> Gothmog





what the hell did you post
dont get banned ok


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Re: guild of zelda fans and hylians*

ack. i forgot what i posted. oh yeah. it was about shutting up. won't go into detail. won't get banned. promise  

i am SO SORRY that i was gone so long. i got sick, and then i went on vacation (sorta) and i really didn't have any time to post. i am SOOOOO SORRY!!!!


----------



## cardanas

Yay, we are back in business.
May this thread last as long as the forum.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

HUZZAH!!!!!!!!!!!

i knew my plotting would work 

(ok, maybe it was the cool headed reasoning of others... but i am still happy) 

Link/Malon forever! 

Sheik/Ruto forever! 

and this guild (er, thread, i mean thread) EVEN LONGER!!! 

THE GUILD IS DEAD! LONG LIVE THE THREAD!


----------



## King Aragorn

Sorry for my long absence. I...uh...sorta...forgot to come and post.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

What I don't understand is why people won't join a Zelda Forum? Surely there must be one floating about the net. Why come to the TOLKIEN forum and start complaining that you can't have a Zelda forum...Seems a bit pointless.


----------



## Gothmog

I think that they were unhappy that the "Guild" they had made in the section for such things was being removed and thought that the thread they were already posting on was to go also.

As they have since found out, The Mod Squad do look at such threads to see into which forum they should be moved. In this case to "S & B"


----------



## VioletFalcon129

let us discuss zelda now, shall we? 

ehhhh.... 

how about "hey OCARINA!" the cheesey zelda musical? that thing is so great. you should go to it. it's at fanfiction.net just go to search and search under title, and put the title in as "hey OCARINA!". please? 

ok, it's reallyreallyreallyreally looooooooong, and going, but it is HILARIOUS. it is the most well made ocarina re-make out there in my opinion. it's by GalaxyGirl. (aka not myself). 

so go to it. or else, mortals. (that is humor, not a threat.)


----------



## King Aragorn

I've only played one Zelda game, and that's for my gameboy advance. Zelda: A Link to the Past.


----------



## cardanas

King Aragorn said:


> I've only played one Zelda game, and that's for my gameboy advance. Zelda: A Link to the Past.



That just so happens to be the one I am playing at the moment.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

interesting. i don't have a GB or a GBA. i am not permitted to, because it is "too portatble" aparently. (aka i play the gamecube enough for ten people i don't need one to take around with me  ) but you really should play AT LEAST OoT. you have not experinced what TRUE gaming is if you have not! (*cough cough* what do you MEAN over dramatic?! *cough cough*)

ok, i am bored, so i will tell the my basic Knowledge of the Zelda story (aka the parts that matter : OoT and WW). 

A young boy, supposedly a Kokiri, named Link saves the Deku Tree, the ruler of the Kokiri, and learns that he must visit the Princess of Destiny (aka Zelda), who sends him off to find the other two spiritual stones (the 1st one having been gotten at old Deku) and defeat Gannondorf. He gets the stones, through a series of quests, and returns to the Castle (well, tries to) to find Zelda and her nanny fleeing for thier lives from ol' Gannondork (original, aren't i?). Zelda tosses the Ocarina of Time into the mote so Link can have it and Gannondorf won't get it. After a short and unpreductive run-in with Gannondorf, Link goes into the temple of time and places the spiritual stones on the altar, and uses the Ocarina of Time to play the Song of Time, which was magically taught to him when he obtained the ocarina. This opens the Door of Time, revealing the Master Sword. Link proceeds to remove said sword from the pedestool. unfortunately for him, the sword didn't think he was old enough and made him sleep for 7 years in the sacred realm (or the chamber of sages, i forget which). When he wakes up, Hyrule is in a fix (aka Gannondorf took the triforce that had been made available to him by Link opening the door of time, and took over Hyrule). Link must awaken the sages to regain full power and stop Gannondorf (at least i think that's why he does that.) He eventually gets it done after a great number of long a tedious quests. Then, Zelda finally reveals herself (she was desguised as the mysterious guide Sheik), and Gannondorf kiddnapps her. Link comes and defeats Gannondorf, and then had to fight him again as Gannon (the evil Pig Thing). Once defeated, the sages and zelda and link secure him in the sacred realm. (please note that zelda is less than helpful during the fianl fight. i mean, could she not THROW the sword back to you, by any chance?)Gannon, however, vows to wreak havok and Link and Zelda's decendants (since by the time he gets out our heros will be long dead.)

True to his word, Gannondorf returns when the Hero has become legend. He wreaks havok once again. The gods, in an attempt to save Hyrule, send the most capable people onto the mountaint tops, and flodd Hyrule, defeating Gannondorf. The land that was once Hyrule becomes the Great Sea, scattered with islands that were mountain tops. many years pass. on Outset island, were boys are dressed as the Ancient Hero when the come of age, one of Links decendants stumbles onto the adventure of a life time by chance (on his birthday, no less). He goes off to save his sister, but he ends up saving the world. He obtains the 3 pearls of the goddesses, and places them, which lets him be tested by the gods. When found worthy, he decends into ancient Hyrule at the bottom of the sea and obtains the Master Sword (weird how it didn't hold HIM for 7 years.) He them must awaken new sages to return the dimmed sword's power, and then defeats Gannondorf once and for all. Then he goes off for adventures with Zelda's decendant, the Pirtrate, Tetra (who is also named Zelda, Tetra must be her middle name). 

THE END 

(for now. NEW GAMES MUST COME!!! WW 2!!!!!!!)


----------



## Turin

Hey, I see you guys saved the thread, congrats. I'm happy for you, too bad it'll only be a temporary fix. Anyway, have fun.


----------



## Gothmog

*From the Mod Squad.*



> too bad it'll only be a temporary fix.


Why do you say that it will be only temporary? Now that the thread has been moved to S & B it is in the same position as the other threads here. so long as the thread remains 'Live' and in use there will be no reason to delete it.

If all posters lose interest in it then the thread will move down the list until it has been unused long enough to be deleted for inactivity.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Good. very good. I MY ESTEEMED SELF will keep this thread going! (what?! i'm not conceited! what are you talking about?!) 

ok, link loves malon, there is not denying it. and they GET MARRIED AND HAVE FIVE KIDS!!! yes, they do, they do they do they do!!! 

and i think link really loves Hyrule, living there and stuff, just like he was in that begining cut for Majora when he's in clock town, but more so. 

yup. 

DUN duuun dun da da da da daaaaaa. da da da da daaaaaaaaaaa, da da da DAT da daaaaaa! duuuuuu dunt dun dunt daaaaaaa, du dunt dunt dun dunt daaaaaaaa, da dun dunt da daaa dunt da daaaa dunt, dun dun dundudun dududun, dududundun DAT dun, dat da da da da daaaaaaaa, dat dat dat dat daaaah, daaaaaaahhh dat daaaah, dun duuuuun, daah dat duuuuh, dun duuuuuuun, dah dat duh, dun duuuun, da dat duh, dun dunt dundundun, dunt da dap!!! 

that's my ettempt at the original zelda music. annyoing, huh?


----------



## Gothmog

> that's my ettempt at the original zelda music. annyoing, huh?


Yup. (looks longingly at 'Thread Delete Button!!!)
  

But enjoy your thread.


----------



## cardanas

Can we please be serious. There is no need for pointless spam. And Violetfalcon ALTTP is just as good as OOT.(The plot is also suspiciously similar)
And stop going on about who Link loves. He still has the mind of a child remember, and he had no idea what love was in the first place.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

gee, sorry, by whoops. i'll try to be a little more entertaining. want me to juggle burning torches or something?  

argh. i am TRYING TO HAVE A DISCUSSION, so if people are not happy w/ my topic, i would appreciate it if they thought of their own. i myself seem to be the only one starting discussions lately, however. 

*anger over* 

never played ALTTP. wouldn't know. i need some Lon Lon milk.


----------



## King Aragorn

I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Anybody want to clarify for me?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

It is as follows: 

I say something about Link/Malon 

cardanas says shut up you talk about that to much

i say well fine, you think of something to talk about.

exept i am the ONLY ONE WHO DOES THAT. *fume* so could someone come up w/ something to dicuss? pwease? 

or, we shall talk about something i come up with, like the sages have a party, or be in a band or something.

(I wonder if Link can sing...)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

ok, you had your chance. LINK AND MALON AND SAGES IN A BAND! 

that's right. i think they should be. 

Link or Malon could sing. Link could play gitaur. i would put Saria on keyboard, and Ruto on drums, Nabooru on another gitaur, Impa on bass. uhm, Dariuna and Rauru can be security. 

picture that. 

any things that could be changed?

share your thoughts.


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> ok, you had your chance. LINK AND MALON AND SAGES IN A BAND!
> 
> that's right. i think they should be.
> 
> Link or Malon could sing. Link could play gitaur. i would put Saria on keyboard, and Ruto on drums, Nabooru on another gitaur, Impa on bass. uhm, Dariuna and Rauru can be security.
> 
> picture that.
> 
> any things that could be changed?
> 
> share your thoughts.



Two points:
1. You missed out zelda.
2. That is an entirely pointless topic.

Anyway, what features do you guys want to see in the next instalments for gamecube and gba?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

mean. though i told you i would think of something dumb to talk about if you didn't think of something good. and i don't like the princess, that's why she's not there. 

if you are speaking of what i think you are speaking of (aka new game) 
i want there to be : 

1. realistic style graphics.

2. good, um, realations to back ground (like how it was in WW) 

3. same style of game play

4. new items

5. new characters 

6. lots and lots of temples 

7. good plot and storyline (very important) 

those weren't in order of importance.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

some one else reply to the things wanted in new game. before i string you up by your ears. 

DIN'S FIRE!!! 

*casts Din's Fire* 

KAPHOOM!!!! 

ack, it didn't work. could you maybe move a wee bit closer so the spell will hit you? 

well, screw you than!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

heloo? doth thou breath? doth thou live? doth tou EXIST even? 

common, people. say something afore i slaps ya!


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> heloo? doth thou breath? doth thou live? doth tou EXIST even?
> 
> common, people. say something afore i slaps ya!



Someone who is truly wise only speaks when he believes it will have a positive effect on the situation at hand.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I have the strangest feeling that you don't like me, cardanas. what have i ever done to you, pray tell? (maybe you shouldn't answer that...)
we can discuss how annoying i am quite well, but we seem to have difficulty when it comes to discussing THE LEGEND OF FREAKING ZELDA!!!!! 

hiss, grr grrr grrr


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> I have the strangest feeling that you don't like me, cardanas. what have i ever done to you, pray tell? (maybe you shouldn't answer that...)
> we can discuss how annoying i am quite well, but we seem to have difficulty when it comes to discussing THE LEGEND OF FREAKING ZELDA!!!!!
> 
> hiss, grr grrr grrr



I love you!
You're the only thing that has kept my thread alive!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*happy*

really? yay! thank you! 

*feels special* 

ack, spelled "special" wrong, i think. 

it's true, though. it was me... 

*bow bow* (thank you, thank you)

(don't get concited, Vi, don't get conceited)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

The new game is comming out in 2005! yeah! 

anyone seen anyhitng 'bout it? 

i wanna play iiiiiiiiiittttt!!!!


----------



## (MiThRaNdIr)

So do I, I cant wait for have it in my hands. I only hope that Shigeru Miyamoto do not dare to change the game for the next console, cause that would really **** me off, The Wind Waker was to short, zelda lovers need another game like OOT, ALTTP... I hope this new one would be better at least than MM. The trailer shown at E3 shocked me, absolutely marvelous I can't wait to know what the story is going to be about.
Well about that romance between Link and Malon, do not forget that Link is engaged with Ruto, what a bizarre combination a human with a fish(Zora), but Ruto is actually a Sage, but how can that be possible because Link returned back from the future when he defeated Ganondorf and went to Termina as a child, and Ruto became a sage seven years later.???????? When he returned from the future in the end of OOT and went to visited Zelda, Ganondorf was already sealed in that void by the sages power?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ahahaha! now i gets to spill my vast vault of zelda knowledge on you! (no autographs, please  ) 

Okay, the basic idea of that time thing is this: 

Link, after defeateing Ganondorf, gets returned to the past as a child, but the past is changed, and the sages (they some how know they are sages way back when...) and Link have already sealed Ganondorf in before he could take over. 

BUT 

with the way time and time travel works, that would be impossible. because Link would not have been able to seal Ganon in if the sages trials and all the temples had not taken place, and since Ganondorf gets sealed in PRIOR to all this (aparently) the sages temples and stuff will not happen, there fore Ganondorf will not get sealed in and Link will have to go to sleep and yada yada and deafeat the dude again, but then... it's a paradox. the stuff needs to happen for ganon to get sealed. but then ganon gets sealed before this, making it so it never happened, and there fore he cannot be sealed. so that way does not work. 

but never fear, i myself have come up with a theory (with the help of the time travel logic incorperated in HP3 (do not shoot me please) ) of how this could work. 
the theory: 
link beats ganon
he gets transported back to just before when the link who HASN'T YET DEAFEATED GANON (or the past Link) gets the master sword. 
he returns the sword and heads off to find zelda in her hiding place
as he does so, past Link is free to take the master sword
Link finds zelda (perhpas with her magical help)
she magically takes the ocarina off sleeping link and gives it to him 
he has to go to termina and other places to not change the fact that no one saw him for 7 years
he returns to Hyrule as soon as his other self gets transported back to the past
(and sleeping link gets the ocarina back by magic, i guess). 
as for where Link was besides termina, when exactly did you think he got time to go see the SCII people, anyway?  i'm thinkin he was 15 around that time, since he looks kinda young in that game. 

okay, and the engagement to Ruto thing: Ruto belvies she is engaged to Link, however, Link is not romantically interested in a freaky fish lady (no offense to Ruto, she's my favorite character). also, link had no idea that taking the spiritual stone would get him engaged to her, he really didn't understand what she was talking about. so poor old Ruto gets her heart broken, is pretty much the gyst of it. aparently, there is a very popular idea of Link being with Zelda. where do people get this idea? when i played OoT, this was not suggested in the least. Nabooru is all "ooh, you are handsome...", Ruto, or course, nearly marries him, Saria is all boohoohoo, but i still loves ya (no offense to her either, she's cool), but malon always wanted a knight in shining armor to sweep her off her feet (read gossip stones near temple of time) and what she says to him when she gets saved aslo suggest this. she was the one i thought loved him, and that's what i stick with. (and yes, i will attempt to drop it). 

 knowledge  

(  )


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*pokes* 

Post, you fools, post!

okay, i will start discussion! 

i just saw A PICTURE FOR THE NEW GAME! 

that's right.

i wish i could put it up, or at least tell you what site, but i don't know...

but the new game will be COMEPLETELY 3D. and it will be a re-make of the original "Legend of Zelda". i am so happy *hugs self*

wheeeeeee!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Moo! 

come on, now, Zelda fans, you don't want this guild to die! 

please post something... 

you know you want to...

 Pleeeeeaaasseeee? 

DON'T FORGET TO DRINK PLENTY OF HEALTHY LON LON MILK!

tis good for you

heh

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

People... you are really trying my patience here. 

and now, an advertisement (a fake one) : 

Malon:
Did you know that over 80% of all Hylinas don't get enough calcuim? Lack of calcium is really bad for your health! But not to worry, there is hope. 
Buy Lon Lon Milk and Lon Lon Eggs and your calcium will be doing fine, not to mention all other health issuses, as Lon Lon milk is REALLY REALLY healthy. Restores five hearts every drink garunteed. Don't sit around on your tush, buy some healthy Lon Lon Milk today!  

Yeah, i know that is stupid. Do not even say it. 

I wonder what kind of twisted kid a goron and a zora would produce... just curious...


----------



## Jesse

Hi all,
I apologize for not posting...I've been very busy with school (12th grade!!), friends, family crises, etc. Please accept my humble apologies. I would like an update as to what's new with the group.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Egad! A post! 

Praise Jesus! 

 

okay. what's new? 

uhm... i'm still the one keeping this thing alive (okay, that's not exactly new). There is a new Zelda game comming out THIS YEAR! YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! 
it is a re-make of the original "Legend of Zelda". So be happy. 

Jesse, you couldn't post 'cause of school and stuff? No prob. School is of evil.
But the people who HAVE the time and simply DON'T BOTHER tick me off. 
(breath in, breath out...)

what else is new? well, we got moved obviously. And it is (i would like to think) at least patially due to me that this guild is still kicking and not archieved. (you should have seen the begging and pleading i did, man)

that's all for now, i guess. 

oh, wait, one more thing: Jesse, if you are going to be posting in athis guild (thread...) regularly now, we might as well start a little discussion. As apposed to the unintentional monolougue (sp) i had going for a while. waddya wanna talk about? (zelda stuff, or course, but think of something spesific maybe. or any gamecube games i guess.) 

-Vi


----------



## Jesse

Well, for starters here's a question:

*Where would we be without Zelda?*


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Moldy frog! That would be awful! Where would we be without Zelda? We'd be sitting around playing Mario, Metriod, and SoulCalibur! We'd be down deveral levels of happy! I would be without some of my most happy memories! (That is a bit sad, that some of my happiest memories are of watching a video game be played by others. oh, and the game was OoT.) yup... i'm that pathetic. Also, i'd be without a reprot for grammer/composition class: I did it on how to play Zelda! I even brought in my N64 and demonstrated for the speech i had to give! 

okay, now HERE is something sad: I named my N64 'Sheena' after the summoner in Tales of Symphonia. I NAMED her. My GC's name is 'Rath' (like in Mineko Ohkami's DragonKnights), and this computer i am typing on right now is named 'SouldEdge'. As in the evil sword from SoulCalibur. yeah, that's sad. What does this have to do with Zelda? No idea. Got sidetracked. T'was probably interesting for ya though...


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I am the Sage of Water
Ruto is my name
I am King Zora's Daughter
And stalking is my game.
I like to stalk the hero
of the video game
his name is Link
and he drives the girls insane.
(i'm no exeption
though i didn't need the help)

-Vi


----------



## Jesse

Life without Zelda....imagines it.


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> Moldy frog! That would be awful! Where would we be without Zelda? We'd be sitting around playing Mario, Metriod, and SoulCalibur! We'd be down deveral levels of happy! I would be without some of my most happy memories! (That is a bit sad, that some of my happiest memories are of watching a video game be played by others. oh, and the game was OoT.) yup... i'm that pathetic. Also, i'd be without a reprot for grammer/composition class: I did it on how to play Zelda! I even brought in my N64 and demonstrated for the speech i had to give!
> 
> okay, now HERE is something sad: I named my N64 'Sheena' after the summoner in Tales of Symphonia. I NAMED her. My GC's name is 'Rath' (like in Mineko Ohkami's DragonKnights), and this computer i am typing on right now is named 'SouldEdge'. As in the evil sword from SoulCalibur. yeah, that's sad. What does this have to do with Zelda? No idea. Got sidetracked. T'was probably interesting for ya though...



Tales of Symphonia is indeed a masterful game.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Yeah. it took forever to finish. it had a really good plot and characters too. i even made my own charcter to go along with it. i really liked old Yggdrasil (not little young Mithos). Zelos was cool too. Raine acts just a bit like me...
and same w/ sheena. my brother still says that he is ' Lloyd the mighty'. i have no idea... 

i'm also very proud that i get this one dude who fancied himself a better gamer than me unstuck on the game. 

wasn't it evil that they didn't tell you what lloyd named the tree? well, i'm pretty sure it's "Yggdrasil." i looked Yggdrasil up on the dictionary. it means 'the giant ash tree that brings all the worlds together' or something to that effect. this is assuming that Yggy came up w/ the name on his own and it was the name of the tree after him.

and there had better be a symphonia two.

-Vi


----------



## Jesse

what game are you two discussing?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

You havn't heard of Tales of Symphonia? I'll fill you in. It's this great game for GC, with Namco (would that be PUBLISHED by Namco? i wouldn't know...). It's a fantasy RPG, with an awesome plot and characters. It's long (two disc) and has more plot twists than one would think would fit in a video game. It's about magic and goddesses and world regeneration and half elves and misguided tyranical maniacs (who happen to be blonde and not too bad looking if i do say so myself. [Yggdrasil]) and Desians and Expheres and elves and angels. it's really good. the story is alot better than most video games manage. like a show (anime show). or a book. and it has cute and rather chibi graphics with cel-chading (but it's not weak. it's awesome). I'm just playing it again now.

yeah. that might have told you alot or absolutely nothing about the game. well, i tried.

-Vi

edit-hey, look, i said elves twice. *sweatdrop*


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> You havn't heard of Tales of Symphonia? I'll fill you in. It's this great game for GC, with Namco (would that be PUBLISHED by Namco? i wouldn't know...). It's a fantasy RPG, with an awesome plot and characters. It's long (two disc) and has more plot twists than one would think would fit in a video game.



It has similar characters to many other rpg's



VioletFalcon129 said:


> it's really good. the story is alot better than most video games manage.



If you think this you are an rpg noob

RPG'S FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Point taken.

at any rate, you get the idea that i'm a fan of the game...

and of course, when i'm a fan of a game, i tend to rant and rave and,er, overexaggerate a little. or a lot. heh heh. 

but anyway, who do you play in ToS? I used to be Colette, now i'm trying to be Sheena. I havn't played it for a while...

I am  er than all of you!

(no, really)

There goes my brother playing my file on Syphonia now...

he's 'helping' me, aparently. 

yeah. 

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

i use lloyd because he has the best balance of defence and offence, simply put he is the best melee fighter.


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> Point taken.
> 
> at any rate, you get the idea that i'm a fan of the game...
> 
> and of course, when i'm a fan of a game, i tend to rant and rave and,er, overexaggerate a little. or a lot. heh heh.
> 
> 
> 
> -Vi




It's one of my favourite games as well but the plot and characters are derivitive of many other games. Play Skies of Arcadia and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Really? Blah. 

Is Skies of Arcadia the one with the pirate guy with the see-through sword? If it is, my mum is saying i can't get it because of suggestive themes. *sulk*
Even though Symphonia has that in it. Boo hoo. If that is it, I'll try to convince her. 

You play Lloyd? I guess he kinda is the best fighter...If not the best character. To me it's kind of boring to be just the protaganist. The other people have more variation. Not to mention personality.

GLORY TO LORD YGGDRASIL AND THE COMMING AGE OF HALF ELVES!


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> Really? Blah.
> 
> Is Skies of Arcadia the one with the pirate guy with the see-through sword? If it is, my mum is saying i can't get it because of suggestive themes. *sulk*
> Even though Symphonia has that in it. Boo hoo. If that is it, I'll try to convince her.
> 
> You play Lloyd? I guess he kinda is the best fighter...If not the best character. To me it's kind of boring to be just the protaganist. The other people have more variation. Not to mention personality.
> 
> GLORY TO LORD YGGDRASIL AND THE COMMING AGE OF HALF ELVES!



Yes but this is the party I like: Lloyd, Sheena, Genis and Zelos. Lioyd is the easiest to handle, has the most powerful techs and moves the most fluidly.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ah. an interesting party indeed. a quite good one too. my brother (who played it first, as he bought it) used to only use Lloyd, Genis, Raine, and Colette, because he was with them from the begining. now he uses Lloyd, Raine, Genis and Sheena, (or Zelos). he will hardly ever make a party w/ out Genis and Raine, and he always has Lloyd. another one he uses is Lloyd, Prisea, Regal and Zelos (or change one of those w/ sheena). I think when i get enough people to be choosy (have just recently begun my own file and am kind of slacking off), i will experiment with different interesting parites. the advantage of having Genis and Raine? they do the combined u-attack 'prism stars' when Raine has 'ray' on u-attakc and genis has ground dahser, indignation, and other high attacks. it is and extremely powereful combined u-attack. like, 72 hits or something. did you know this...? does everyone know this? 

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> Ah. an interesting party indeed. a quite good one too. my brother (who played it first, as he bought it) used to only use Lloyd, Genis, Raine, and Colette, because he was with them from the begining. now he uses Lloyd, Raine, Genis and Sheena, (or Zelos). he will hardly ever make a party w/ out Genis and Raine, and he always has Lloyd. another one he uses is Lloyd, Prisea, Regal and Zelos (or change one of those w/ sheena). I think when i get enough people to be choosy (have just recently begun my own file and am kind of slacking off), i will experiment with different interesting parites. the advantage of having Genis and Raine? they do the combined u-attack 'prism stars' when Raine has 'ray' on u-attakc and genis has ground dahser, indignation, and other high attacks. it is and extremely powereful combined u-attack. like, 72 hits or something. did you know this...? does everyone know this?
> 
> -Vi



I don't have Indignation yet. I never use Raine, I just buy lots of gels and heal with Zelos. Colette is, in my opinion the worst character in the game(apart from her angelic techs)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

You should use Raine. She's good for the party. But do what you want, it's up to you. You are right about Collette- major suckage. Except the Angelic skills. Indignation comes towards the end of the game. And, the second time around, in the final battle, Genis did 'Judgement Indignation'. they showed a kinda closeup of his face in part of the screen, and this super dramatic attack happened. Also, the story changes partly depending on what you but w/ your grade at the end. 

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hey, humans. How are you all? Guess what? I'M A REDHEAD NOW!!! YEAH!!!

(what's this got to do with Zelda?! HUH?!)

Heh heh...

Malon's a redhead, you know... 

Argh. When this year is GCZelda2 comming out exactly? it wasn't on the little 'up comming games for GC of 2005' at GameStop, and it has the GC FE, which is comming out in NOVEMBER. Geese. Where's my Zelda? 

neeeeeeeeed......

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I wanna talk some about a certain thing is Symphonia, but I don't know how far you've gotten, cardanas, and i don't want to reveal anything you don't know. Could you tell me how far you got? That would be appreaciated. Thanks.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hmn.

It appears you all have died again. 

I shall most likely rant on about things.

I can cope.

I was just playing WindWaker again, and I marvel at the intracacy of the game. The feathers that get left behind from when you defeat the Helmarock King (giant chicken in mask), if you blow them with your Deku leaf, they fly around. You can break the glasses and cups and stuff. I just love it. Even if the STYLE is unrealistic, the way you relate to the world is probably the best I've seen yet. It's like playing a REALLY intracate and well done cartoon.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Guess what? I got some info on a new trailor for the next GC Zelda game. I couldn't actually watch the trailor, seeing as my computer is too slow. *pretends to die* But I got a discription of it. I got it from the AoL video games site. I'll post the description of the trailor here for your enjoyment.

[the description of the trailor]: SAN FRANCISCO--During Nintendo's keynote this morning at GDC, in which president Satoru Iwata revealed several promising tidbits on Nintendo's 2005 agenda, the former game designer also did Nintendo fans a favor by showing off a brand-new trailer for the upcoming Legend of Zelda for the GameCube. You might guess that little gem got the crowd suitably riled up. The impressive trailer showed off stunning visuals that can only be described as a wicked tour de force for the 'Cube hardware and Nintendo's masterful development team.
Counting ourselves among the throngs who are eagerly awaiting the sure-to-be-epic game, we felt the best way to sum up the trailer was with a little frame-by-frame action.
The trailer opens with the Legend of Zelda logo and the familiar (but still goose bump-inspiring) shot of Link facing the camera and unsheathing his sword with that universal "bring it" body language. All you hardcore fans will remember this is the last shot we saw of Link in the first trailer released for the game. The new footage kicks off with Link doing some old-fashioned swimming in what appears to be a body of water in a forest. As Link dives under the extremely realistic water, you can make out groups of fish floating around him. The next shot is a breathtaking cinematic vista of Link walking into a sun-drenched forest. You can see what appears to be someone--or something--covered in moss, standing just off camera to the right. The camera then pans down and we see the back of the mystery figure. 
The next sequence shows Link picking up and petting some kitties in a forest glade, and as he runs off, two more cats chase after him. Will Link be able to collect pets in the new game? Time will tell. Following this scene, we see Link walking down a short set of stairs. He ends up next to an idol that springs to life with an unearthly glow and proceeds to attack him. The next quick cut sees Link in the heat of combat in a dungeon where there are trails of fire framing a path. In classic Zelda style, we see him perform a leaping strike at what appears to be an armored moblin. The combat montage continues with Link in a moonlit forest where he's attacking two flying foes with his arrows. The next bit shows off the familiar shot, seen in the previous trailer, of Link on his trusty horse fighting boar-riding moblins. However, this time the battle is amped up due to the presence of flaming arrows that are being fired at our hero.

The trailer then cuts to a rainy battle against skeletal dogs that emit an unearthly wail when Link cuts them down. This battle is lent a bit more drama thanks to dramatic flashes of lightning. In the next battle, we see Link fighting against a tubby, tattooed goron who is outfitted in the Hyrulian equivalent of a thong. In the pit-fight-style battle, this new foe uses what appears to be a traditional boxing fighting style. The gorons have long been friendly to Link, so we have to wonder why exactly he's locked in mortal combat with one here. The animation during the sequence suggests that the traditional Z-targeting system is back in some form, as expected. As the camera sweeps around during the fight, we see Link being knocked on his butt by a punch when he doesn't block it in time (it seems like he's about to try to get in an attack stance when he's hit). While obviously a bit of blow to the young hero's dignity, the fall shows off the impressive graphics engine at work. You'll see a cloud of dust kicked up, which we see against a gorgeous setting sun that casts a rich orange glow on the action. 
The next scene is a quick cut that finds Link in an encounter with three skeletal foes who form out of three seemingly innocuous piles of bones (OK, piles of bones are rarely sights to be ignored, but still). The next snippet of battle finds Link in a dungeon lit by torches where he's facing off against two reptilian foes. One is sporting an intimidating helm that appears to be patterned after a triceratops, while his buddy is going without headgear. The next cut sees Link trying to handle an agile foe who has a brightly colored pattern on his buttocks (much like a baboon). He leaps between a series of pylons and attacks Link with a boomerang. The good news is that Link is able to backflip out of the way. The bad news is a trio of ravenous plants tries to seize the opportunity and take a bite out of the young warrior's backside. Just before the scene changes, we see Link knock one of the gnashing flora away.
The next scene is an intriguing view of a dank sewer that appears to be the kind of locale you'd expect to find Link in at some point. However, the view of the sewer changes with an accompanying sound effect, revealing the seemingly empty area to be chock-full of ghastly spirits. In the next creepy shot we see Link in a spot of trouble, as he's been cocooned by a spider that leaps on the hapless hero, eager to extract his juicy innards. Fortunately, Link bursts free and knocks the eight-legged menace away, ending the fight with a leaping stab that sees his foe die in a burst of purple smoke. 

The scene shifts to another horse battle, where Link is coping with four large, winged foes who are trying to nab him as he rides toward a castle in the distance. The obvious way of dealing with this threat is by using flaming arrows, which Link busts out like a pro, sending one of his foes down in a fiery burst of smoke and flame. We were impressed by the animation during this sequence and the way that Link's head moves to track the fallen foe as he rides over its body. The winged creatures themselves are also noteworthy for their size and menacing appearance. We hope to see Nintendo taking additional such liberties with the new Zelda's menagerie.
The next sequence finds Link running for his life down a narrow path from one incredibly large tektite. The giant monster is kicking up debris as it runs after Link. After this scene we find Link engaged in a battle in the forest, again facing off against two skeletal foes. Link literally shatters one of the undead warrior's shields, which makes Link stagger for a moment, but it has obviously left the enemy open to further attack. 
The next scene shift shows off yet another intriguing sequence that finds Link riding what appears to be the same boars used by moblins, and he is seen plowing through a group of the wily enemies in battle. Perhaps the next Zelda will contain some form of Grand Theft Auto-style ridejacking of the animal variety? Following this, we see Link facing a black, vein-covered foe in the forest that he quickly dispatches with his sword. As a sort of style point, the battle ends with Link's trademark sword flourish as he sheathes his weapon. The final, striking image is of a lone wolf baying at a moon.
Although it was short, the trailer showed off a number of intriguing gameplay and visual elements that got our pulse racing. Besides the visuals, the music heard in the trailer was a gorgeous orchestral piece that lent the action an outstanding, epic feel. Another aspect of the trailer that stood out was a number of The Lord of the Rings-inspired touches, which we have to say will be a great fit for the Zelda experience. 

There's simply no denying that The Legend of Zelda is going to be one hell of a title for the GameCube this year. Even though the platform has had a somewhat bumpy ride since its release in 2001, once the Japanese developer's teams have the chance to throw down with Link, they will no doubt be impressed. If you've had doubts about what Nintendo has been doing this generation, all signs point to The Legend of Zelda making you a believer again. The Legend of Zelda is currently slated to ship later this year for the GameCube. Look for more on the game in the coming months, especially at this year's E3, where the game is expected to be playable.
[end]

sounds great. I'm sad that I can't get to watch it. (actually, I'm going to try to watch it using computers from the library, because they aren't slow.)
I can't wait for that game to come out, man. 
*sigh*

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Doot dee doo...

Link is hott, Malon rocks, and RUTO WILL KILL YOU ALL!!!

Did I miss anything? 

I would like to talk about the ancestrey of the WW Link and Zelda (aka Tetra). We know they are decended from the original Link and Zelda. But I think that Tetra has some Gerudo blood in her. You know, the tan skin, the women domination (aka being the pirate captians) and inheritance line. I do NOT think that either is the original Link or Zelda reincarnated, seeing as I think reincarnation is a load of ****. 

What do YOU think?

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

And, now :

  VioletFalcon129's 100th Post in The Guild of Zelda Fans and Hylians   

That's right. This is my 100th post in this guild. We must celebrate!

*has cake*



********
||||||||||
----------
|!!!!!!!!!!!|
|!!!!!!!!!!!|
|!!!!!!!!!!!|
----------

Pretend that's a cake.


Yay!!!

*cue streamers and baloons*

GO LEGEND OF ZELDA !!!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I was just playing OoT again. I planted all the beans I could find spots for, beat the forest temple and a good bit of the fire temple in one day. I am proud of my self. (Though I doubt I should be.)

I still have two magic beans left. I planted the two in the Lost Woods, one in Kokiri woods, one in the graveyard, one by the researcher's house on Lake Hylia, one at the bottom of the waterfall in Gerudo valley, one near the entrance to the dogongo's cavern, and the one by the bean guy. That leaves two more. Anyone know where the last two are?

Let's talk about temples again. I have a love-hate thing about the forest temple. Love because it is interesting and gorgeous, hate because it's kind of annoying and sort of creepy. I don't like the fire temple much. The whole "inside-a-volcano" thing is not my favorite, and I can't stand the stupid flare dancers and the rolling ball maze. It's still fun, though.

-Vi


----------



## UNGOLIANT

can i join?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

By all means. Welcome UNGOLIANT!

What's your favorite character? Sage? temple? zelda game?

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I'll reply to my own questions.

Fav. characters: Ruto, Malon (they are pretty much tied),Tetra, Sheik, Nabooru, Saria

Fav sage: Saria, becuase I just love her as a sage. so cute. love the background story. Followed closely by Ruto then Nabooru

Fav temple: spirit or forest

fav game: OoT. best game in existance. like WW too, but OoT takes all.

NEW GAME!!!!!

it must come out.

now. 

On second thought, no, not now. when I have money.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I'm playing (technically it's my brother, as I don't really care for the game) four swords for GC again. He hasn't beaten it yet and this is his thrid stab at it. I don't care for that one so much myself. Comments? 

If you exist, that is.

-Vi


----------



## Sir

Hope I'm not too late to ask.... I wish to know where you found that trailer... I'm a big fan of Zelda games...

four swords was alright in my opinion....


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ask what? To join? Feel free. I need someone to converse with besides pixels and myself. Where did I hear about the trailor? It was on my AoL thing. But I'm pretty sure you can get both trailors at zelda.com and thelegendofzelda.com Don't hold me to it though, I don't know for sure.

Ah, i like four swords well enough, but it's one of the less fun ones. And if it's for GC then it would be nice to have some GC and not GB graphics. 

rock on Link!

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Guess what? I have heard that they are making a new nintendo console called 'Nintendo Revolution". Was i the only one who didn't know? Is it still not mcuh know? Is it real? I got the seperated by three message (i was told by my brother, who was told by his friend, who was told by HIS friend who works at a game store). Thoughts? Is it real? If it is, i hope you can play gamecube games on it as well as the games for it. Then they could keep making GC games and they would not be obsolete. I love my GC. 

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> Guess what? I have heard that they are making a new nintendo console called 'Nintendo Revolution". Was i the only one who didn't know? Is it still not mcuh know? Is it real? I got the seperated by three message (i was told by my brother, who was told by his friend, who was told by HIS friend who works at a game store). Thoughts? Is it real? If it is, i hope you can play gamecube games on it as well as the games for it. Then they could keep making GC games and they would not be obsolete. I love my GC.
> 
> -Vi



Yes, you are the only one who didnt no. It has been the codename for several months now. It will be able to play gamecube games, as wellas older nintendo games.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*mock sorrow*

I feel so left out! 

Oh well. 

On a lighter note...

HUZZAH! 

now i'm happy. 

new console. new console. 

My GC will probably still be my fav thought. (Or was that what i said about my N64?)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I have just been informed (late, I assume) that the zelda game is comming out Nov. 11. I could have guessed the November bit. 

My GC is acting up! When a disc is in, it says no disc. I tried spinning it before closing the lid, and i cleaned off that little reader thingy (I, of course, know _so_ much about it). But it still gives me greif.

Wah.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

All right, I'm going on vacation for a week. Why don't we have a miracle and swamp the thread with posts while I'm gone and make me catch up? Please?

I would love that. Really really love it.

You people join and then *poof*. Gone.

So try doing something without me. For once. 

It honestly isn't that hard.

Play trivia.

here's a question for you:

what is the name of the chicken lady? 

have fun. I beg of you.

hugs and hylians till next friday

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I'm back.

As usual, you didn't listen.

Oh well.

The chicken lady's name is Anjo. Or Anjou. Or something.

Whatever.

Here's a new one: 

who set the record for the Lon Lon ranch horse races?

come on, people

please

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

The one who set the record was Malon. 

And I think Anju is the name of the chicken lady in Majora's mask, not OoT...

And she isn't even a chicken lady in that one.

I'm going on vacation again. (I didn't plan this. I swear.)

Back by the 9th. (I think it's the 9th...)

Pooooooossssst somethiiiiiiiiiiing

and you might just like it

go on

-Vi


----------



## monob

hi guys the names monob and i think the best zelda game is link to the past on snes


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hey, monob! welcome! 

I personally never had a snes. *sigh*

Would not know about alttp. I still stick like glue to OoT myself, tho WW was fuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Could have been longer though, I mean, two temples and three dungeouns? Please. The running around looking for Triforce did not make up for it. But it was still fun. I have beat it only once, but have done it up to the end of the Earth Temple about...well...um... like 6-10 times, and up until the battle w/ Ganon at least three. I hate beating games.

Tetra is queen of all the zeldas. She is the only one with any spine. (The princesses, not the games.)

have you played OoT monob? If so, did you like it? Favortie sage and temple?

need new zelda game...I need it, dang it!!!

-Vi


----------



## Gúthwinë

Hi!

I like the Ocarina of time the best out of the games

 I liked the Gerudo temple(whatever its called) the best

my favorite weapon is the bow n arrows with the fire, ice and light

what about you?


----------



## Jesse

I hate to say it but I think this club has died....


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Noooo!! It hasn't died! And it's not a club! It's a guild!

(Guess what! Guess what! I turned 15 on July 12. HA! [oh, sorry off topic])

I really liked the spirit temple too. (Though I think the main reason was that I liked the music at the Gerudo fortress/Dersert Collosus. I know, it's a dumb reason...)

Ocarina rocks the world.
(Ours and theirs. )

I (well, alright, my brother, I don't have the patience for that game) have recently begun trying to beat majora's mask again. I havn't beaten it yet.
Anyway, I( *ahem, he*) go stuck on the stone temple. The walkthrough we have is faluty, it said that some chest ha key and it ended up being the dungeoun map (the one in that lava room)...

any sugestions?

-Vi

P.S.: If you can come and say how dead my guild is, you can also stop it from dieing(sp). Post to keep it going, notto comment on how it stoped. (Which, by the way, it hasn't, and it was all of your faults [yes, ALL] for how slow it has gotten.) Any former members have no place to complain (not that you were, you were commenting, but just let me rant), if they havn't posted, not hvae they room to accuse if they haven't posted. And I sertainly can't be accused of letting it die, I was the only one posting for ages, and I don't complain.

Well, acutally, at this point that's kind of a lie...
but no hard feelings, or anything Jesse, I'm just venitng. I thought they had shut us down.

-Vi


----------



## Gúthwinë

I don't have any suggestions, my dad beat that temple for me! lol


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Your dad beat it? That's what happened with my first time round with Ocarina heh heh. I still need to plug myself back into that one and defeat it with out aid for the 1st time. (seeing as if i got stuck or freaked [run from the re-deads, man], i would summon my brother). But i kind of stopped that quest. But i think I'll kind of start again since my GC failed me. I had named it...It's name was Rath... (IS RATH!!! IS,IS,IS!!!)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

As always, I am the last person to know anything. I have heard that in addition to the Zelda game comming out, there is something about "Twilight Princess" or whatever. I am curious. My source (er, brother) says it's for GC. It is? Two Zelda games for the same console, on it's last hurrah, in the same year? Am I crazy? do you guys know anything? Tell all. Or be tarrred and feathered. 

no, really

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hello, my minions. Why aren't you worried about your physical health? Tar and feathered! Didn't you hear me?! DIDN'T YOU?!

Okay, sorry. I wanna knowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!

cardans, I was at least expecting you to show your face for one of those rare times. I thought this would interest you. Wah. 

Tell me about this Twilight Princess business!

Please?  

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

You are some evils. You do not care about me. And I love you anyway.

What is wrong with me?

(No, do not make a list)

Have come up with funny(ish) scenaria involving green-clad hero. 

He's trying to be mister comedy and say funny things about all the Smash Bros. charcaters. When he's talking about Roy, however, he is caught. By Roy. Who takes his good pal Link behind a dumpster for a little chat. He say during this chat "I am going to beat you with a macaroni-stick!" and, understandably, Link says "What's a macaroni stick?". Roy says" I don't know. I'll go invent one." And he sticks a huge rock on Link so he won't move, and comes back with a stick that's got macaroni guled all over it. And beats Link with it. And from thus on, any mention of "macaroni-stick" to Link will make him run screaming.

Okay, maybe it wasn't all that hilarios. But it was okay.

Really.

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> Hello, my minions. Why aren't you worried about your physical health? Tar and feathered! Didn't you hear me?! DIDN'T YOU?!
> 
> Okay, sorry. I wanna knowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!
> 
> cardans, I was at least expecting you to show your face for one of those rare times. I thought this would interest you. Wah.
> 
> Tell me about this Twilight Princess business!
> 
> Please?
> 
> -Vi



As usual I am the only voice of knowledge.
Twilight Princess is the name of the new Zelda for gamecube.The name has been around since May. Perhaps you should invest some time into buying magazines and reading websites if you do not wish to come across as ignorant(yet again).


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Oh, cardanas, so thougtful, as usual.

Hate to break it to ya love, but it just says that I do more things than game. 

But, *sigh*, due to my ultamate lameness, I lament it anyway. I am getting a game magazine soon, I think. 

(She lies. Her brother is getting one ans she is stealing it.)

Can you recommend any good gaming mags?

Also, I was just saying what I heard from someone. I was asking so I could know. 

JUST BECUAE MY BRAIN IS GONE DOESN'T GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO HATE ME!

Oh, sorry, that was loud.

 

-Vi

ps: don't take that 'love' business to seriously, please. I just like sounding...wize... or something.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Okay, is Twilight Princess a sequel to Wind Waker?
I thought it was a remake of the original!!!!!

I so hope it's not WW2. I wanted that to be cel shaded still, and cartoony, and invole TETRA.

I thought this new one was the original Link. Not WW guy!

Please tell, cardanas, I know that you know.

And don't lecture me, just TELL me.

Pwease?  

-Vi


----------



## Gúthwinë

Poor Link! He's always transforming, once a Deku shrub and now a wolf(Pretty cool though!). And who is that small character that rides on him??????


----------



## cardanas

Warrior93 said:


> Poor Link! He's always transforming, once a Deku shrub and now a wolf(Pretty cool though!). And who is that small character that rides on him??????



Her name is Midna, she frees Link after he gets imprisoned in the twilight world. Apparently you can pick up items with her staff.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Link being saved instead of doing the saving?

Say it isn't so!  

 

Ha ha... that's great... by a chick no less...

Yes, answer Warrior and not me. (It's all love, honest   )

Ha ha, Warrior, yes, poor old Link. I wouldn't want that. But does he want to be a wolf? I assume that's a no if he's not controlling it...

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I'm playing ocarina for the ... something-th time. My new way to play that game is not to beat one game all the way through at a time, oh no. 
My new way is play all three files up to the Ganondorf battle, and then beat them in succession. I only have one actually there, another ready to go, and the third is in the water temple.

Because my GC is broken still.

I'm getting it fixed soon though. I hope.

I MISS PLAYING ToS!!!!!!!!!!!

(Tales of Symphonia...)

-Vi

ps: poooooosssst. POOOOOSSSSSSTTTTTT. you know you waaaaant tooooooo! (<- attempt at subliminal message)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Sing a song of six pence, a pocket full of rye. Four and twenty...black...birds...

Oh, you're listening, are you? I was under the impression no one was here.

Go figure.

Here's a little poll-y quiz-y thingie. For your enjoyment. 
Sort of.

Which pair and winner is most likely in a battle over Link?

a. Zelda and Malon, Zelda winner
b. Zelda and Malon, Malon winner
c. Zelda and Ruto, Zelda winner
d. Zelda and Ruto, Ruto winner
e. Malon and Ruto, Malon winner
f. Malon and Ruto, Ruto winner

There are other girls, I know, but these chicks are (at least to my knowledge) the most likely to be obssed and violent enough to have an all out brawl over the guy.

I think any of them fighting each other is likely, and that Malon would probably win in either, though it would be a closer fight with Ruto. But that's just me.

Take the time out of your busy schedule to tell me what you think.

It would be nice.

cheers

-Vi


----------



## Gúthwinë

C. That would be a good fight!!!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Indeed it would, in fact, there is an account of such a fight floating around the internet some-wheres. And, yes, Zelly wins. 

I personally don't much care for the princess. Ruto and Malon are pretty much tied for my fav characters, though, so I don't know if I could really decide who I wanted to win...

I'm wearing my "Zelda-House of Link" shirt today.   yay!

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hey, guys. 

As ususal, you have met your self assigned quota of, lemme see... NO posts at all.

Oh well.

And now, a story of our hero Link:

One day, Link killed a monster. He got blood all over himself. Now he is red. 

THE END

Wasn't that wholesome?  

Ah, you people are...

uh...

(stop looking at me like that mod)

WONERFUL

I mean, REALLY rockin'.

(can I stop being cheezy now?)

Oh, I love you guys!

heaven knows why

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Once apon a time, there was a beeYOOteefull girl with pretty blonde hair, and big blue eyes. 

Wait... that was Link.

NEVER MIND.

[In the distance]HYYYYYYYYAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

uh oh  

*Link comes down in wrath and fury*

Link: ULTIMATE ATTACK OF FURRRRYYYYY!!!!!

Me: X_X

Dang it. I have to watch for that.

Yes, Link, we KNOW you are not a woman. You are 100% male. Stop looking at me like you are going to kill me.

fun

-Vi


----------



## Gúthwinë

Ok... 

Well I'm playing the Wind Waker now.  I cant get all the shards!

Is that Zelda Rpg Dead?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

And burried. 

Is it still in Stuff and Bother or Green Dragon?

You need help w/ the shards? Tell me which ones you need. I have a big ol' walk-thru book around here somewhere, incase i havn't memorised every inch of the game.

If you don't know which ones you need, say, and I'll make up a list. And i'll tell you how to get the ones you don't have.

-Vi

(P.S. I finally saw those trailers for the new game.)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Big hint on finding the Triforce peices: Talk to the fish/mermen!

They know all. It's spooky. (Pretend it's spooky.)

They give you advice about where to get all the stuff, even tell you when the ghost ship will show up at a certain island.

Give it a try

LOOK! THERE'S LINK!*gets run over by huge mob of screaming fangirls* That's the last time I do that... ever... I swear..

That's what I say every time.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Here's another tip: the INcredible chart. It is helpful. Tells you where the charts are, and then the peices.

Playing WW again. Loads of fun. I'm trying to complete the Nintendo Gallery, actually.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Oi, people. 

This is sad. Still no posts. 

I really can't wait until the new game comes out. And apparently, it's been bumped up to APRIL. Noooooooooooooo.......

(come on, cardanas, I know you know)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Guess what, guys?

I'm a Zelos Murderer.

Uh-huh.

You see, I stayed at my friends house this weekend, and her bother plays ToS. I had heard that if you talk to Kratos in Falnoir before Zelos betrays you, then Zelos get shiney wings and you fight him. Unfortunately, I had not heard that HE DIES. That's right. You fight him, and you KILL him.

For the rest of the time I was there, my friend brother was really mad at me, because he plays as Zelos. So now I am the Zelos Murderer.

*sigh*

But, on a lighter note, he is still alive on my game, so I am now an un-murderer. Or would that be an ex-murderer?

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Poke poke*

Where are you people?

Don't you care that I'm a MURDERER?!

(No, not a REAL murdere...)

Here, let's be Regal:

Oh sob, oh cry! I must be punished for my crimes! I will never forgive my self! Where are my shackls?

Er... don't look at me like that Regal...

it's all love... 

 

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ah...

You people...

WHERE HAVE YOU GONE?!

Sigh...

Is it true that the new Nintendo console will have a one handed controller?

I hope not... will you be able to use two handed ones?

ARGH

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ah....

I am getting lonely.

The only one, all alone, by myself.

Sob.

 

Kill ya to post.

Ever read _Hey, OCARINA_?

It's an awesome fic by GalaxyGirl. Yes, it's Zelda. 

I think i've mentioned it twice.

(be warned. it's humor. hyper humor. alot. so if that kind of thing offends you, don't read it.)

this is the link:

http://www.mediaminer.org/fanfic/view_st.php/22407/

Go. (See previous warning.) It's fun.

And funny.

DEEEESSSSSTINYYYYY

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hey, I just discovered this great site! It's the Independant Zelda site!

The WW comic is cool! (i'm not so sure i agree with some of their stroy modifications, but i still love reading it!  )

http://www.indiezelda.com/

Have fun!!

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Post or I'll poke you in the eye. (figuratively)

La la la la la....

Zelda games rock

Link is Sexy

Sheik is male

Ruto is cool

BOW BEFORE ROMANI

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Well, I was poking around the internet, looking for Zelda-type fanarts, when I found this _thing_. It was a sight full of arts, dedicated to this Zelda World female called Fern. There were pics of her doing al sorts of things (including *kissing our hero Link*!). I have never heard of this chick.
Who is she? What game is she from? Did some random people just MAKE HER UP?

well, here is the answer : http://fern.indiezelda.com/about.html

This person is a made up RPG chick by someone who makes up characters for worlds, aparantly for the amusement of the general fandom. 

I don't object to the creating of new and/or RPG characters for Zelda, or any other thing, the worlds of games etc. are big. I don't have an argument with people making people to pair up with Link. This chick just kinda hit me in a sore spot. She seems icky to me. I don't know why. She just does. I'll not make a fuss, she doesn't be me all that much. I won't preach about her to her fans. I'm just saying :

Weeeeeiiirrrrrd.

(even though it isn't)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

There was a guy who saved the World and Link was his name-o !

L-I-N-K-YAY

L-I-N-K-YAY

L-I-N-K-YAY

And Link was his name-o!

(boredom attacks my life)

Post, post, post, post, posty post post.

What was the second Zelda game? You know, right after the origianl LoZ?

Enlightenment, anyone?

(I know who knows, and his name starts with a c.)

(at least i hope he knows)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ah, the sweet sorrows of, um....

not... um...

er....

yeah.

Hey guys. 

You know I love you, right? Because I really do. Honestly. 

So maybe you could show some appreciation an say, maybe, I dunno, post?

I really do love you. (How dare you suggest I lie.)

LinkXMalon forEVER la la la

I need to find a life.

There goes one! Hey come back! *runs off*

(...whatever)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Doooooo your ears hang low? Do they wobble to and fro? Can you tie 'em in a knot? Can you tie 'em in a bow? Can you throw 'em...

What?

Come on, guys!

Saaayyyy somethiiiiiiing.

Of coruse, for Hylians, their ears kind of hang high... or something.

I was playing Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy again. I have a love-hate relationship with that game. I love it because it's just gorgeous-the graphics, the character design, the story, the way Sphynx moves, all lovely. I hate it because of the gameplay- complicated to the point of stupidity controlls, poor camera, glitches that mean you have to start the game over from the beging, lots and lots of waiting for the game to load... they make me hate the game. What do you think?

(Can you throw 'em over your shoulder like a continental souldier? Do your ears hang lowwwww?)

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands!

*clap clap*

See, guys? I'm happy, even though you, surprisingly, didn't post.

Game:

Fire Emblem for GC.

Good about it: pretty pictures. interesting enoguh stroy. strategy

bad: permenant death of party members, no out loud speaking, to actual fight, just posisining, no abilty to roam, just episodes.

...

HAPPY NEW YEAR

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Welcome to 2006.

Or something like that.

LINK RULES!!!

MALON RULES!!!

RUTO RULES!!!

SHEIK RULES!!!

NAVI RULES!!!

(navi?!? Hey, I like her...)

POST, you bums, POOOSSSSTTTT

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I know you guys don't post and stuff, but that's okay. 

You ignore my attempts at keeping up conversation, but I don't mind.

You completely ignore me, but it's fine with me.

I mean, who cares,

PITTSBURHG'S GOIN' TO THE SUPERBOWLLLL!!!!!

GOOOOO STEEEELLLEEERRRSSSS!!!!!!!!

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Yo.

Ya know, I was thinking...

What exactly _is_ Dark Link?

Is he just a monster? A copy of Link? An actual thinking being?

Some people think he's a person, some of them even pair him off with Malon!

I was pretty sure he was just a creation of magic...

What do _you_ think?

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hello my victims.

Today's topic is: wind waker.

The game is really cool. I mean reeeeaaally cool, artwork and all.

But after you beat it once, it's only fun up to about the Earth Temple... at least I think so.

After that it gets a little tedious...

Although all the miniquests on Windfall are fun.

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Sorry, beans, I was out of comission with bronchitis. Otherwise I would have sooner posted my love for you via the shining halls of the Tolkien Forum.

(I really should be doing homework now. I must procrastrinate longer!)

I love Link, he ith my hero. (is)

But who is the REAL hero of the Zelda games? If it's Link, then why do they call it ZELDA? (They should call it "Malon". Or possibly "Ruto".)

Put the cannons down, I can't be killed.

And the wooden stakes.

Thank you.

-Vi


----------



## jonti_swe

I want to join!!!!!!!!can I join????????
????


----------



## VioletFalcon129

YES!!!

By all means yes!!!!!

I need someone to talk to!

What's your favorite Zelda game? How long have you liked Zelda? Favorite Sage (OOT)? fav temple? opinion on the wind waker graphics? who do you think Link ends up with girlfriend/wifey wise?

I still like OoT the best, but WW really grew on me. SO much fun.

Yay! A member! Please actually post!

that's me, desperate and hopless

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I will be 50 by the time I'm 18. You guys will kill me.

this is hople- NO.

*gets glue stick* 

*through teeth* _Her! Cun't yoo see um SMMUUULLLLIIINNK?_( Here! Can't you see I'm smiling?)

*breath in, breaht out*

Okay, moment of histeria gone. 

It's just, for a momet i actually deluded myself into thinking that just because someone says they want to be a member means they will actually post.

SO, the new game is comming out. I had better start saving up my meager earings (allowence). And possible take up conartistry. So i can have enought in time. Because i waaaant that game. i am going into [insert creative adjective that by all means has more than four letters and does not begin with the letter after E] withdrawl. (That said : I am going into [adjective] wirhtdrawl.) (See mods, i'm almost human and can follow rules.)

Zelda is life. Except then you die. Does that make Zelda pointless? Okay, Zelda isn't life. Zelda is SHINEY!

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Today is not a happy day. I have a cold.

You know, in Super Smash Brothers Melee, Princess Zelda seems really cool. She can fight, and she's good at it. She kicks butt. 

So why doesn't she do that in the Zelda games? Personally, I think she has a thing for being saved. ("Damsel in Distress complex")

-VI


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I have been informed (no doubt decades late) that the new Zelda won't be comming out till Octobor. Is this correct? It was meant to come out this Sring. Tell me it's not ture.

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

I think the date is unconfirmed but it _has_ been delayed till near the end of the year. They are implementing use of the Nintendo Revolutions controller and its coming out close to the new console, although it will be compatible with Zelda.
Also, they are developing a new Zeleda for ds, the graphics look similar to wind waker.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

You mean it's not gonna be for GC?!?!   

No one tells me anything. *sulk*

(Which means i don't look. Oh WELL.)

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> You mean it's not gonna be for GC?!?!
> 
> No one tells me anything. *sulk*
> 
> (Which means i don't look. Oh WELL.)
> 
> -Vi



sorry typo, it will be on gc, it will just havr special features on revolution


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ah, phew, that's better. 

Thank you cardanas sama *bows*

(leave me alone, I'm in a Japanese mood...)

Can't wait for the new Zelda, but I'm still sceptical about what I've heard about the Revolution. Aparently it will have one handed controllers. Hopefully that will not be it, which would be kind of odd.

-Vi


----------



## YayGollum

Why? From what I have seen of it, it seems like it could be pretty achingly cool and unique. Working like a laser pointer kind of thing, you could turn or aim as fast as you can move your hand. Yay for superly cool and easy accuracy in shooting games! Also, I have heard that they plan on selling little extension things to hook up to the controller to give your other hand something to do, which would depend on what sorts of games it's for. Also, also, the thing looks pretty much exactly like it was made to turn on its side, so you can play the old games with the old button configurations.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Sulk*

But that's so _blah_. it's against tradition or something... 

Oh well, if the games are cool I'm sure I'll get over it.

Also, I have realised that the Shadow Temple is awesome. And a lot more fun that Water, Forest, or Fire...

I need to get a life.

But what exactly would I DO with it?

-Vi


----------



## YayGollum

How could it be called blah if it's something new? Does not blah mean boring and bland? I could understand a bit of apprehension but not boredom. Since this new system is supposed to be so achingly cheap, unlike that Play Station Three thing, I foresee playing many games on it as soon as it comes out. Anyways, eject all concerns about tradition out of your brain. Even though it is two-handed, the Game Cube controller is pretty different from any other, too.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Hm, I guess you are right. 

And about "blah": I just meant "icky". But you have a point. That would not be boring. 

And the GC controller- it is the most comfortable controller that I've used. It's the shape that your hands easily grip on to. (that was probably bad grammer but I don't care right now.) Unlike many other controllers. Admittedly, the "c stick" is a bit weird...

-Vi


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I guess that the Game Cube controller is comfy. Comfort isn't a large deal, with me, though, if the game is good enough to suck you in. oh well. Yes, the C stick is messed up. Along with that Z button. And the Start button isn't especially reachable. I normally use a toe to get at it.  Anyways, Whoops! I did not intend to turn this into a general Nintendo thread. Continue about Zelda, which I am not an expert on. *hides*


----------



## cardanas

YayGollum said:


> W Also, the thing looks pretty much exactly like it was made to turn on its side, so you can play the old games with the old button configurations.



It is, nintendo games for old consoles will be available for free download to it.(Sure makes you regret buying them for GBA, eh?)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

*Chuckles*

He lives!

I laugh at all you fools and your GBA's!
Which I have none.

(Actaully, I laugh in hope you will think I am not moping over my lack of one. Which I actually am.)

Hrm, so, aparently Link comes from a town where only he had pointed ears in this new game. What fresh hell is this, I wonder? People with out pointed ears... (Heck, it's probably cropped uip on various GB [and so on] Zelda that I do not know...)

Ideas?

-Vi

ps: aparently non gods-blessed dwellers of Hyrule are called Hyruleans...as opposed to Hylians.


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> ps: aparently non gods-blessed dwellers of Hyrule are called Hyruleans...as opposed to Hylians.



I checked my Zelda Encyclopedia and it doesn't mention anything about Hyruleans. It just says that the Hylians are an elf-like race of people who first established an ordered civilization in Hyrule and that as the chosen people they are also given unique psychic and magical abilities. I think perhaps Hyruleans is just a way to refer to humans living in Hyrule.


----------



## Arlina

Alright, I guess I'll join the conversation since I'm a huge fan of the Zelda games anyway...hope none of you mind?

oh well...--->

The actual first Zelda games I did play were for the GBA, lame huh? I've played both of those out...what we're they called again? It's been so long I can't remember...Something Seasons and something Ages maybe.....anyway

I've also played WW, and like Vi said, beat it once and it's over...but it was good to the end. Ever play Four Swords with just one person? It's easy to beat as a one person game, but I've heard it's best with actual four people...which I've never done but want to! I've played bits and pieces of OoT and ...oh darn! I'm the worst at remembering things when I get off of work...oh well...you get the picture!

I've also wondered why it's called Zelda when Zelda seems to be the one who needs the saving...except when she's Shiek, but that's a different story!

What about Twilight Princess...isn't that supposed to come out soon?

well...that's all...hope you all didn't mind me jumping in!


----------



## cardanas

Arlina said:


> What about Twilight Princess...isn't that supposed to come out soon?



Should be coming out at the end of this year.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Arlina, you are VERY welcome to this discussion. 

I got the Hyruleans thing in Wikkiepedia, under the races of zelda games. Ask them. And WHERE did you get a zelda encyclopedia? I want one!!!! 

Ah, Arlina, I do not think Zelda can do anything. Even as Sheik. I think she's got a doeble, who's the sheik that does the actual work.  but that's just me. And aparantly she might be less wussy in this up comming game? I think I saw a pic with her holding a sword.

It's sad how many people thought that Link's name was Zelda cause of the weird game title. Poor guy...

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> I got the Hyruleans thing in Wikkiepedia, under the races of zelda games. Ask them. And WHERE did you get a zelda encyclopedia? I want one!!!!




It was free with a magazine about a year ago. Try ebay if you're really desperate but it's not as great as it sounds.



VioletFalcon129 said:


> It's sad how many people thought that Link's name was Zelda cause of the weird game title. Poor guy...



Once when I was sword fighting some idiot trying to make fun of me said "He thinks he's Zelda."


----------



## VioletFalcon129

You were sword fighting? In real life?

That guy was pretty dumb. *giggle* Maybe you _are_ Zelda, cardanas, are you secretly a blonde? (Okay, I'll shut up.)

(or not)

I have now been come over with "But I want the new zelda now" desperation. I think I'm probably late. 

Also, is there sequel to WW called the Phantom Hour Glass? I Saw something that said that. Is it for GC of what? Looks cool.

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

We were just fighting with sticks that time, althogh weekend before last my friend and DID actually fight with real swords.

Phantom Hourglass is coming out for DS.

(I am not blonde, my hair is dark brown.)


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I wish i could sword fight! That's depressing that the WW sequel is for a a GB thing, my mum thiknks they're of satan. *sulk*

Well, cardanas, they may say that blondes have more fun, but I think that blondes make more enimies. (Vis a vis _Link_! Just look at all those mosters.) 

I must say, the whole "all the Zelda's that came out before ocarina actually happen chronologically after WW" thing is a bit depressing. Messes up my whole Zelda philosophy. Oh well.

 -Vi


----------



## Ermundo

VioletFalcon129 said:


> .... "all the Zelda's that came out before ocarina actually happen chronologically after WW" ...
> 
> -Vi


I have never heard that about that before, and that's a first considering how much of a geek I am, especially when it comes to Zelda games (Note: I am NOT A NERD!!!).


----------



## cardanas

VioletFalcon129 said:


> I must say, the whole "all the Zelda's that came out before ocarina actually happen chronologically after WW" thing is a bit depressing. Messes up my whole Zelda philosophy. Oh well.
> 
> -Vi



There's loads of different timelines floating about. All anyone knows is that Ocarina is the first in chronological order.


----------



## Ermundo

I know everyone here is a Zelda fan but I'm also hoping that everyone here is also a fan of Tolkien's works cause if you're not than what ARE you doing on this forum


----------



## cardanas

morgoththe1 said:


> I know everyone here is a Zelda fan but I'm also hoping that everyone here is also a fan of Tolkien's works cause if you're not than what ARE you doing on this forum



I am indeed a fan of Tolkien's works. That's why I originally joined this forum. I just find it easier to talk about Zelda. Whenever I look in the tolkien discussion threads everything I wanted to say has already been said by someone else.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

cardanas said:


> I am indeed a fan of Tolkien's works. That's why I originally joined this forum. I just find it easier to talk about Zelda. Whenever I look in the tolkien discussion threads everything I wanted to say has already been said by someone else.



Thank you!

That's makes so much sense. I did the same thing, but since I'm not a all-out Tolkein fanatic, I felt a wee bit left out. The reason I don't just go only zelda sites to chat zelda is because this site makes it so people have to at least be civil. I am sick of getting in flame-wars. and going to sites with supposed "no swearing rules" that are plasterd with f-words, including by the mods. 

So, on a brighter, less rant-y note, I'm tideing myself over for the new zedla with Harvest Moon : Magical Melody. Which is quite fun, actually. (the little chickens are so cute!!!) Er...

Also, cardanas, I am happy that that timeline i said was wrong. ( i really should have questioned it, the dude had the great hylian flood happeneing 20 years after majora's mask *sweat drop*)

-Vi


----------



## Arlina

I too, am a huge Tolkien fan, and a Zelda fan, among many things. I believe all of us here first started off here from the love of Tolkien, but found there are others around here that have similar likes besides tolkien, thus this thread, for example.

Anway, hee...

::is sad:: I probably won't be able to play the new Zelda game when it comes out because I'll have to start holding back from buying things because of schooling. Yay photography. Hopefully, though, I will be able to play it...you all will just have to tell me about it until I can acquire the game! haha

Awe Vi, I wanted to play Harvest Moon, but I've yet to. I've been plaing Star Fox a lot lately though!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Poor Arlina! I hope you get to play the new game soon.

when you say "Star Fox", do you mean "adventures" or "assult"?
I like adventures better, in assult they all look weird and have different voices.

Hm. Harvest Moon. It's fun, although the best part is when you use an animal brush on some random person and they go "?!". (Maybe.)

Some fool told me the new nintendo sytem (Wii, i think it's called) was out. Or maybe I just kind of thought that on my own...(we'll go with the first one.)
Buuuut....it isn't. Blah. Link looks good in all the previews i've seen, v. good. *waggles eyebrows suggestively*

Don't look at me that way. *sweat drop*

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

So I think I've saved up about enough for the Twilight Princess. Yes, I know i have like three months.

wait, wait, looky at these funny HP/LoZ crossovers :

http://acciobrain.ligermagic.com/hpharrylink.jpg 

http://acciobrain.ligermagic.com/hpganomort.jpg

I think they're funny, then again you guys might not be HP fans...

(no thrown garbage please.)

I LOVE YOU ALL

even though you don't post as often as I would like

-Vi


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Ah, the thread. How it doth vex me.

But, anyway, I have been informed that the Wii version of Twilight Princess is comming out like, a MONTH before the GC version. Why?! I mena, come on. I reserved the GC version. 

T_T

-Vi


----------



## cardanas

They're coming out at the same time. 

Anyways, I've pre-ordered a Wii and a copy of Twilight Princess and will be getting them this christmas! I'm just hoping the control system will be good...


----------



## Ermundo

I have had a gamecube preorder of Zelda TP (Twilight Princess) for a year and a half now. Just thought I'd let you all know.








Ermundo
Lord of the Fish


----------



## YayGollum

Cool. Both of my evil roommates already have Nintendo Revolutions (which I still enjoy calling them), but we only have one copy of the game, so I have to wait every now and then for my turn. Am having all kinds of fun, so far. Was surprised that the controls were so easy and fun, since I expected having to remember a lot more.


----------



## cardanas

Bah, here in old Blighty it isn't coming out to the 8th. Worse still I dont get it 'till Christmas.

Well done Ermundo, I didn't pre-order Twilight Princess until May this year. I was 6th on the list at the shop and the 5 people before me were all people I know.


----------



## Gift of Names

I was introduced to the world of rpgs through _A Link to the Past_, and so it's held a special place in my heart ever since. _Ocarina of Time_ was just incredible, and it certainly set a new standard for the series. It's still impressive to think that it's ranked one of the highest (of not, _the_ highest) rating video games of all time. I suspect the music helped in making it memorable.

I'm itching to play _Twilight Princess_, but I have neither a Gamecube nor a Wii (yet), and I'm actually more interested in procuring a DS at this point. We shall see.


----------



## Confusticated

Does anyone know where to go for the latest news/rumors on the up-coming Zelda designed for Wii? All I can find out in my limited time these days is that there is a game coming! But will it be a sequel to OOT or TP? Is _anything_ known about it?

I want a TP sequel so bad it aches...  

I mean playing as a _wolf_ and then howling a tune and all that? the scene was beautifully done. A magical experience if you love canines and howls and all that. Not that TP was lacking in _any_ area... unless it is that the game has an end.


----------

